# "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

So titelt ein Artikel aus der Welt, der auch online verfügbar ist:
http://www.welt.de/debatte/kolumnen...bu-BUND-und-Peta-ein-verlogenes-Buendnis.html

Angeprangert wird die Kooperation in NRW zwischen BUND, Nabu und Peta - zu Recht wie ich meine.

Dass unsere glorreichen Verbände sich da rühren, glaube ich nach den bisherigen elenden Erfahrungen mit dem DAFV und den ihn stützenden und tragenden Landesverbänden nicht.

Auch die Konsequenz des Autors kann ich vollumfänglich teilen:
*Keinen Euro für Nabu und BUND* (für spendensammelnde Tierrechtssektierer eh nicht, keine Frage)

Übrigens, das ist echt das allerbeste was von "unseren Verbänden" zum Thema zu schreiben ist:
*Der AGSB-NRW*, ehemaliger DAV-Landesverband in NRW (das ist das betroffene Bundesland!!),* jetzt DAFV-Mitgliedsverband, ist Mitglied im Nabu*:
http://www.agsb-nrw.de/

Die organisierten Angelfischer bezahlen also durch ihre Mitgliedschaft wie im Nabu noch Anglerfeinde wie den Nabu, die bundesweit immer wieder versuchen Angler von den Gewässern wegzukriegen, Gewässer zu kaufen oder Pachten und so dort das Angeln unmöglich zu machen.

Dass da jetzt noch PETA ins Spiel kommt, die ja andauernd gegen Angler hetzen und Angler anzeigen, ist da nur folgerichtig - dass ein Verband der organisierten Angelfischer das auch noch mitbezahlt und unterstützt, ist einfach nur beschämend.


Wem da noch irgendwas Positives zu "unseren Verbänden" einfällt, der hat dann wohl echt den Schuss nicht gehört.....

*Glückwunsch an den AGSB-NRW, der damit klar zeigt, auf wessen Seite er wirklich steht. *(die wollten oder konnten die Kooperation mit PETA ja nicht verhindern)

*Glückwunsch an den DAFV, der das duldet und nicht einschreitet und damit zeigt, auf wessen Seite er wirklich steht.

Glückwunsch an die den DAFV tragenden und finanzierenden Landesverbände der organisierten Angelfischer, die da nicht einschreiten und die damit zeigen, auf wessen Seite sie wirklich stehen.

Hallo wach, organisierte Angelfischer - wie lange wollt ihr euch das noch angucken und finanzieren ??????*

Nachtrag 02-07. 2014
http://www.bund-nrw.de/kampagne_jagdreform_jetzt/
*Der BUND hat hier selber veröffentlicht, dass sie mit PETA und Nabu kooperieren..*

*Damit kooperiert der DAFV durch seinen Landesverband AGSB-NRW (Mitglied im Nabu) und mit den Anglerfeinden von Peta zusammen gegen die Jäger!!!!!*​
*Das sind scheinbar die Koalitionen, die sich die organisierten Angelfischer wünschen!!*

*Statt mit den Jägern zusammen zu arbeiten!!​*
*Nun bekommt natürlich die Intention der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, nichts gegen Peta aktiv unternehmen zu wollen, eine ganz neue Betrachtungsweise für mich:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Ob von diesem Landesverband oder dem Bundesverband zukünftig auch mit Peta bei Anzeigen gegen Angler kooperiert wird, wenn das Jägerthema erst mal durch ist, darüber kann man nun nur spekulieren. 
Oder ob dies bloss wieder ein Beweis für die "Kompetenz" beim DAFV und den ihn tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden ist???...

*Schämt euch, organisierte Angelfischer, dass ihr das bei euren Verbänden duldet!!!!*​
Bei Kooperationen mit Peta habe ich keine Fragen mehr.

Da hörts schlicht auf..

Noch dazu, wenn da Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer involviert sind..

*Sei es bei denen aus Kalkül oder Blödheit...........*.

Keine Fragen mehr, nur noch das:

*Schämt euch, organisierte Angelfischer, dass ihr das bei euren Verbänden duldet!!!!*​
Und für die, dies vergessen oder ignoriert haben:
Auf der Hauptversammlung des DAFV wurde GEGEN ein aktives Vorgehen gegen Peta gestimmt und das so beschlossen von den Delegierten und Funktionären der den DAFV tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände.................

Nur das kooperieren mit denen (noch??) nicht.........

DAS IST EUER DAFV!!!!

DAFÜR BEZAHLT IHR!!!!


*Vielleicht täuschen wir uns ja alle??*

Der DAFV wird sich mit dem AGSB in Verbindung setzen und ihm klarmachen, dass eine Mitgliedschaft in Organisationen, die mit PETA kooperieren - die ja ständig neue Hetzschriften gegen Angler publizieren und darüber hinaus Angler und Angelvereine anzeigen - in einem Verband organisierter Angelfischer nicht möglich ist.

Der AGSB wird das einsehen, beim Nabu kündigen, sofern dieser nicht sofort die Kooperation mit PETA einstellt.

AGSB und DAFV werden dies alles auch in allen zugänglichen Medien öffentlich machen, dass unter solchen Voraussetzungen Verbänden wie Nabu oder BUND (und all die anderen); die mit PETA oder anderen Tierrechtlern kooperieren, nicht mehr unterstützt, finanziert oder denen Spenden zugeleitet werden sollten. Geschweige denn, dass dort Gliederungen des DAFV MItglied sein können.

Dann werden sich der AGSB sowie der DAFV und die ihn tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände offiziell und öffentlich bei allen Anglern entschuldigen, dass sie dies nicht früher gemerkt und gehandelt haben.

Sie werden versprechen, zukünftig mit keiner Gliederung des DAFV Mitgliedschaften einzugehen bei Organisationen, die klar gegen die Interessen der Angler arbeiten wie Nabu, BUND, Peta oder andere Natur- und Tierschutz/Tierrechtsverbänden.

Sondern die Interessen der Angler gegen diese spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, Politik, Medien und Justiz tatkräftig zu verteidigen.


oder so oder so ähnlich....

oder so...........


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Na super. 

DIE Gelegenheit für den Pöter, weiter salonfähig zu werden und aus "Spinner-Belächeltheitskreisen" etwas mehr in Richtung "seriöse Ernstnahme" vorzurücken. Und sich langsam aber sicher in politische Einflusskreise vorzumogeln.

Und selbst, wenn nicht: Erneut eine Propaganda-Aktion. Hauptsache im Gespräch, egal wie.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass das nicht zum "Modellprojekt" für andere Bundesländer wird. Die sollen sich bloß nicht einfallen lassen, das hier in BW im Zusammenhang mit dem immer noch irgendwo im Hintergrund dräuenden "ökologischen Fischereigesetz" genauso abzuziehen.

Die Nabu- und Bund-Vertreter in NRW müssen echt komplett einen an der Klatsche haben - die raffen offenbar nicht für 5 Pfennig, was sie sich da ins Boot holen. Das ist aktive Faschismusförderung.

Da meint offenbar mal wieder jemand, sich aus Eigennutzgründen mit Radikalinskis zusammentun zu müssen und letztere dann problemlos "an die Kette legen" zu können.

Das hat im letzten Jahrhundert schon einmal überhaupt nicht funktioniert. Ich sag doch: Man wähnt sich in Weimar.

Kann man nur hoffen, dass die sich trio-intern bis aufs Blut zerfleischen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

http://www.topagrar.com/news/Energie-Energienews-Die-merkwuerdigen-Methoden-des-Nabu-1064279.html

Wer nicht kapiert, das es den "Naturschutzorganisationen" nur um Geld geht, dem ist nicht zu helfen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

*Wer sich mit PETA einlässt, ist ganz weit weg von Seriosität!*


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Wer nicht kapiert, das es den "Naturschutzorganisationen" nur um Geld geht, ...


"Spende oder Klage" ist eine Strategie, die NABU in vielen Fällen gegen Energieprojekte einsetzt, das ist kein Einzelfall.

In Umsetzung befindliche Energieprojekte können es sich nicht leisten Zeit durch Prozesse zu verlieren, die löhnen lieber.
Die Kohle allerdings ist (anders als bei Petra) für NABU kein Selbstzweck, sondern ein Kampfmittel.

Eines, das auch genutzt wird um gegen Angler vorzugehen und zwar in der Form, dass durch die Erpressungsgeschichten genügend finanzielle Mittel zur Verfügung stehen, um Gewässer zu pachten od. zu kaufen, diese dann für Angler dicht zu machen. Ich höre immer mal wieder, dass Vereine bei Pachtverlängerungsverhandlungen plötzlich Konkurrenz von ganz anderer Seite bekommen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Und die Kommentare(Welt) dazu...köstlich.

Was kommt als nächstes?Fachberatung/ Öffentlichkeitsarbeit durch die Animal Liberation Front?

Hier machen sich Nabu und BUND gerade zum 
Helfershelfer der radikalen Tierrechtstaliban...und zum Narren dazu.

Das Spendengeld wäre im städt.Zoo besser angelegt...und vor allem seriöser.


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

auch lesen


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Der Gegenwind für uns Angler wird vermutlich zukünftig nicht weniger werden...


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> http://www.topagrar.com/news/Energie-Energienews-Die-merkwuerdigen-Methoden-des-Nabu-1064279.html
> 
> Wer nicht kapiert, das es den "Naturschutzorganisationen" nur um Geld geht, dem ist nicht zu helfen.



aber eigentlich deshalb auch immer untereinander Finde gewesen-da Konkurrenten am Geldhahn-oder haben die jetzt Reviere abgesteckt


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Es geht ja nicht um die Windkraftgeschichte - für uns Angler erst recht nicht.

Sondern, dass von vielen bisher (noch?) als seriös angesehene Verbände wie Nabu und BUND sich mit sektiererischen, spendensammelnden Tierrechtlern (nicht Tierschützern, das schreibt der Autor falsch, auf Speziesismus beruhende Tierrechtler, so sehen die sich ja selber) einlassen zu Kooperationen, das ist Thema und Problem.

Auch und gerade für Angler...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

4.Absatz,letzter Satz...
Ein Schelm wer Geschäftemacherei dabei wittert.


----------



## angler1996 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Jose schrieb:


> auch lesen



 tut mir leid , haben die keinen Dachverband
 Wenn dem so ist, ist die Gemeinnützigkeit futsch, von anderem abgesehen
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Dann nochmal:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um die Windkraftgeschichte - für uns Angler erst recht nicht.
> 
> Sondern, dass von vielen bisher (noch?) als seriös angesehene Verbände wie Nabu und BUND sich mit sektiererischen, spendensammelnden Tierrechtlern (nicht Tierschützern, das schreibt der Autor falsch, auf Speziesismus beruhende Tierrechtler, so sehen die sich ja selber) einlassen zu Kooperationen, das ist Thema und Problem.
> 
> Auch und gerade für Angler...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sondern, dass von vielen bisher (noch?) als seriös angesehene Verbände wie Nabu und BUND sich mit sektiererischen, spendensammelnden Tierrechtlern (nicht Tierschützern, das schreibt der Autor falsch, auf Speziesismus beruhende Tierrechtler, so sehen die sich ja selber) einlassen zu Kooperationen, das ist Thema und Problem.



Die Nähe einer signifikanten Anzahl von NABU und BUND-Mitgliedern zu PETA und "religiösem Tierschutz" ist nichts Neues. Das ist halt wie bei den Grünen: Fundis und Realos. Die Frage ist halt immer, wer sich gerade durchsetzt.

 Und weil ich gerade bei den Grünen bin: Analysiere mal, wie es dort bei den Fundis mit der Nähe zu PETA & Co. steht. Wirst dich vielleicht wundern ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



> Wirst dich vielleicht wundern ...


Eher nicht, wir werden grün regiert - da hab ich schon viel zu viel mitgekriegt.


----------



## Jose (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Nähe einer signifikanten Anzahl von NABU und BUND-Mitgliedern zu PETA und "religiösem Tierschutz" ist nichts Neues...



tät mich schon interessieren, wie diese "erkenntnis" gewonnen sein will.

aus meiner kenntnis in meinem nabubund-umfeld sind die praktisch orientierten, nenn sie realos, in der überzahl gegen vegane luftschlossbauer.

aber ist ja ein "religionskrieg" hier - geht mehr um glauben als um politik


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



> Eher nicht, wir werden grün regiert - da hab ich schon viel zu viel mitgekriegt.



Eben. Das ist hier sowieso schon mehr als stier genug. Verschärfung komplett unerwünscht.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Jose schrieb:


> tät mich schon interessieren, wie diese "erkenntnis" gewonnen sein will.



Ich helfe den Naturschutzverbänden gern, wenn Not am Mann ist. Wenn man im kleinen Kreis zusammensitzt, fühle ich Leuten ganz gern mal auf den Zahn, wie sie zum Thema Tierschutz und ganz speziell zu PETA stehen. Da machen erstaunlich viele (keine Mehrheit, aber bestimmt ein Viertel) gar keinen Hehl daraus, dass sie PETA gut finden und ggf. auch spenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, diese Kooperation von Nabu, BUND und PETA:
Ist wie bei der (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV...

Es findet zusammen, was zusammen gehört.

Deutschland, einig Schützerland........


----------



## PirschHirsch (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Kann man wie gesagt nur hoffen, dass sich das nach DAFV-Vorbild ebenso intern gegenseitig ausbremst und handlungsunfähig zerlegt (und evtl. sogar noch irgendwie finanzrechtlich zweifelhaft macht - dann wäre wenigstens eine Schraube zum bekämpfenden Dran-Drehen da).

Dann wäre der DAFV wenigstens für etwas als Vorbild gut - einfach dessen Modell folgen, dann wird das schon :m


----------



## madpraesi (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Sorry,

 aber ich schäme mich für NRW

:r |peinlich

Gruß Christian


----------



## muddyliz (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht ja nicht um die Windkraftgeschichte - für uns Angler erst recht nicht.


Anscheinend doch:
Vor 1,5 Jahren sagte Heinz Günster, damals noch Vize im BV VdsF:
"Wir sind gegen Windkraft, Wasserkraft und Bioenergie."
Und siehe auch hier Seite 9: http://www.lfvrlp.de/downloads/infoheft01-2013.pdf
Statt sich um die wirklich wichtigen Themen wie z.B. Gemeinschaftsfischen/Wettangeln zu kümmern, "klatscht" sich da der gute Herr Günster bei den lokalen Windkraftgegnern ein.

Fehlt nur noch, dass der DAFV Peta als Mitglied aufnimmt, den anderen "Naturschützern" sind sie ja schon in den ......


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

Mal den Teufel nicht an die Wand - bei der Kohle, die der DAFV braucht, recken die sich vielleicht am Ende nach jedem Strohhalm..

Der DAFV geht unterdessen und aktuell die größte Gefahr für Angler und das Angeln insgesamt an:
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/bundestag-verabschiedet-heute-schlechtes-eeg

Und ab jetzt wider Ontopic, danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Übrigens, das ist echt das "Allerbeste", was von "unseren Verbänden" zum Thema zu schreiben ist:
*Der AGSB-NRW*, ehemaliger DAV-Landesverband in NRW (das ist das betroffene Bundesland!!),* jetzt DAFV-Mitgliedsverband, ist Mitglied im Nabu*:
http://www.agsb-nrw.de/

Also andersum wie von Ernst vermutet, treten die nicht bei den organisierten Angelfischern ein (von Anglern will ich da echt nicht mehr reden), sondern die organisierten Angelfischer bezahlen damit diese Anglerfeinde auch noch mit.............................

Wem da noch irgendwas Positives zu "unseren Verbänden" einfällt, der hat dann wohl echt den Schuss nicht gehört.....

*Glückwunsch an den AGSB-NRW, der damit klar zeigt, auf wessen Seite er wirklich steht. *(die wollten oder konnten die Kooperation mit PETA ja nicht verhindern)

*Glückwunsch an den DAFV, der das duldet und nicht einschreitet und damit zeigt, auf wessen Seite er wirklich steht.

Glückwunsch an die den DAFV tragenden und finanzierenden Landesverbände der organisierten Angelfischer, die da nicht einschreiten und die damit zeigen, auf wessen Seite sie wirklich stehen.

Hallo wach, organisierte Angelfischer - wie lange wollt ihr euch das noch angucken und finanzieren ??????*


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Ich such gerade nen smily welches ein tiefes Loch buddelt.

Was sagen denn die anderen LV in NRW zu dieser Zusammenarbeit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Die werden in ihrer gnadenlosen Kompetenz und ihrem unermüdlichen Einsatz "für" organisierte Angelfischer das entweder nicht wissen oder selber Mitglied bei Nabu, BUND oder PETA sein...........

Ihr wisst ja, was die kompetente Nichtanglerin, Präsidentin des DAFV, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, zu PETA sagt:
Verschweigen, aussitzen, alles nicht so schlimm..........



So oder so - und gilt ja genauso für den untätigen BV wie die LV im DAFV - und nicht nur für den AGSB:
Bescxxxxxxxxxx






oder so............................



PS
Tipp an organisierte Angelfischer :
Ihr könnt ja mal in euren eigenen LV nachgucken, welche "Überraschungen" bei Mitgliedschaften sich da noch verbergen - ob schon welche direkt bei PETA sind??


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Wenn sich die zwei Naturschutzverbände die Hure Peta ins Bett holen, dann könnte dies von einem (funktionierendem) Anglerverband auch nicht verhindert werden, sondern allenfalls kommentiert werden!
Wer weiß wofür diese Allianz gut ist, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese nicht lange hält und alle Beteiligten Schaden nehmen.

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wer weiß wofür diese Allianz gut ist, ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass diese nicht lange hält und alle Beteiligten Schaden nehmen.



Verstehen kann ich diese Kooperation auch nicht. 
 Alle, die ich bisher persönlich von Nabu & Bund kennen gelernt habe, grenzen sich scharf von Petra ab, wollen mit Faschisten auf keinen Fall in einen Topf geworfen werden.

 Die Jagdrechtsreform NRW scheint _mir _(als Nichtjäger, krieg so ganz am Rande mal ein paar Häppchen davon mit) auch jetzt nicht so ein großes Thema zu sein, dass es aus deren Sicht unbedingt Not tut, trotzdem zu kooperieren.

 Gibt es denn hier jemanden, evtl. im NRW-Jagdbereich aktiv,  mit mehr Insider-Infos als der Presseartikel her gibt?


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Hier Stellungnahme des Jagdverbandes
http://www.ljv-nrw.de/inhalt/ljv/ak...egen-ideologie-und-pharisaertum-/6_16826.html

 Darin sind auch die einzelnen Punkte enthalten, die wohl kontrovers sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> dann könnte dies von einem (funktionierendem) Anglerverband auch nicht verhindert werden, sondern allenfalls kommentiert werden!
> 
> Jürgen


Stimmt - ich hör allüberall die Stimmen dazu des DAFV und der den DAFV tragenden Landesvebände......

Ach halt ne, die finanzieren die ja noch mit.. 
Sorry....

Hurra...............

oder so.................


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hier Stellungnahme des Jagdverbandes
> http://www.ljv-nrw.de/inhalt/ljv/ak...egen-ideologie-und-pharisaertum-/6_16826.html
> 
> Darin sind auch die einzelnen Punkte enthalten, die wohl kontrovers sind.



Tja so eine fundierte Stimme wünsche ich auch mal uns Anglern!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Thomas..die kommentieren doch nur auf hartnäckiger Nachfrage 

Müsstest du doch wissen

Nicht das die dem LJV NRW noch wegen seiner zeitnahen und fundierten Stellungnahme Aktionismus vorwerfen
Wenn es sie überhaupt interessiert?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



> Wenn es sie überhaupt interessiert?


Es läuft doch alles im Interesse des DAFV und der ihn tragenden Landesverbände, da muss die doch nix weiter interessieren:
Kooperation mit BUND, Nabu und Peta....

Sonst hätten sich doch schon lange empörte Stimmen aus dem Lager der organisierten Angelfischer gemeldet ...


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Die Nähe einer signifikanten Anzahl von NABU und BUND-Mitgliedern zu PETA und "religiösem Tierschutz" ist nichts Neues. Das ist halt wie bei den Grünen: Fundis und Realos. Die Frage ist halt immer, wer sich gerade durchsetzt.
> 
> Und weil ich gerade bei den Grünen bin: Analysiere mal, wie es dort bei den Fundis mit der Nähe zu PETA & Co. steht. Wirst dich vielleicht wundern ...


 
 Sehe ich ähnlich..
 Nie vergessen, Nabu war einst der Vogelschutzbund.
 Da finden sich verschiedene Menschen, Naturschützer, Beobachter und... "Ach sind die aber niedlich, die muss ich mal füttern".
 Ich denke, das wenigstens sehr viele Beitragszahler des Naturschutzes dem Tierschutz näherstehen als dem Naturschutz.
 Bei den "Machern" mag das schon anders sein, aber unter dem Einfluss stehen sie sicherlich auch. 
 Aber dort haben sich halt einige weiterentwickelt, so wie auch bei den Jägern oder Anglern.
 Da geht es dann um den Schutz der Natur als Grundlage, für das was man möchte.
 Da haben sich dann alle recht weit von Ihrer Gruppierungen entfernt und stehen sich nun oft untereinander näher, als ihrer Gruppe.
 Das ist dann eine mögliche Gesprächsebene.
 Der Witz ist nur, das dort eben oft Angler sind die auch Grün wählen, oder eben Nabu- Mitglieder die Angel und Jagdschein haben. Da vermischt es sich alles etwas.:q



 Wer weiß, möglicherweise sortiert es sich nun ganz neu, wenn die sich nun zusammenschließen und sich später wieder trennen.
Denn eins ist sicher, Naturschutz und Tierschutz passt so wenig, wie Freizeitangeln und Tierschutz.

 Wie die niedlichen fremden Tiere sollen bekämpft werden...:q
 Die verhungern sonst im Winter.....das darf man doch nicht zulassen.
 ...wer so tickt, kann mit Naturschutz nicht, der bereift Ihn nicht einmal in Ansatz.

 Diese Grabenkampfe kennen wir ja auch gut.:m

 Die Frage ist aber, ob eine auf totalen Tierschutz ausgerichtete Gruppe zum Wohle aller Menschen agiert.
 Wenn nicht, braucht man sie auch nicht fördern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



> Die Frage ist aber, ob eine auf totalen Tierschutz ausgerichtete Gruppe zum Wohle aller Menschen agiert.


Gerne nochmal, bis es der letzte begreift:
PETA sind keine Tierschützer.

Es sind Tierrechtler auf Grundlage des Speziesismus..


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

@Bernd, mit vielem was du sagst liegst du richtig, aber hiermit sicher nicht:



> und... "Ach sind die aber niedlich, die muss ich mal füttern".





> Die verhungern sonst im Winter.....das darf man doch nicht zulassen.
> ...wer so tickt, kann mit Naturschutz nicht, der bereift Ihn nicht einmal in Ansatz.


Das mag der Ansatz einiger (naiver) Mitglieder des Nabus sein, die offizielle Ansage dieses Schützervereins will jegliche Wildfütterung, also auch die von Vögeln verbieten lassen!
Natürlich mit der Ausnahme, dass die großflächigen Fütterungen von niederrheinischen Landwirten gerne gesehen werden, um die Überpopulation von zigtausenden Gänsen zu mästen und dies natürlich auf deren Rechnung!
Vogelpark Niederrhein!
Genauso, wie auch das stehenlassen von Mais, für durchwandernde Kraniche im Osten des Landes, auch gerne hingenommen wird!

Verlogene Drecksbande eben!

Zitat aus:http://www.ljv-nrw.de/inhalt/ljv/ak...egen-ideologie-und-pharisaertum-/6_16826.html

[edit by Admin: KEin direktes eistellen, nur verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren]Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Nochmal:
Hier gehts darum, dass Nabu und BUND  mit Peta kooperieren.

Was PETA von Anglern und Angeln hält wissen wir.

Da sind mir Vögel komplett wumpe....

Da interessiert mich, gibts eine Lobby für Anglern und Angler, die sich dagegen stemmt??

Oder nur Verbände wie den AGSB (Ex-DAV, jetzt DAFV) in NRW; der auch noch Mitglied beim Nabu ist - und den DAFV und die anderen Landesverbände, die sowas tolerieren???

Das ist das Problem in einem Anglerforum, nicht ob die Naturschützer auch noch ansonsten Unfug anstellen (was eh jeder vernünftig Denkende sich ausmalen kann, bei einer solchen Spendensammelindustrie wie den Natur-, Tierschutz- und Tierrechtsverbänden).


----------



## Taxidermist (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

@Thomas


> Da sind mir Vögel komplett wumpe....


Tut mir auch leid, dass der Nabu als Mitglied dieses Zusammenschluß, eben vorrangig Vogelschutz betreibt!

Auch wenn dies nur ein Baustein des Nabu Wunschdenkens ist, so gehört es doch unmittelbar zum Thema "Angeln", denn es wird angedacht, die Angelei am gesamten Niederrhein komplett zu verbieten, die Jagd nur noch in Rudimenten zuzulassen (Deichschutz).
Es ist also ein Thema welches Angler direkt betrifft!
Auch wenn nicht jeder an der Verbandsschraube dreht, gehört dies zumindest weitgehend zum Thema Allianz der Schützerverbände mit den Veganfaschos, zumal es noch dazu um NRW geht, wo dieser unsägliche Schulterschluß aktuell stattfindet! 
Die Rolle, b.z.w. keine Rolle, welche der Hapach Kasan Clan hierbei spielt, wird ja nun von dir andauernd vorgebetet! 
Angler sind doch nur Zuschauer bei diesem Treiben, dass sie nicht vertreten werden, wissen wir nun alle! 
Hast du uns mit deinen ständigen Wiederholungen schon eingebleut!

Hier mal was zum lesen, was da am Niederhein schon auf Betreiben des Nabus beschloßen ist, wobei die millionenschweren Gutachten dazu, ebenfalls von dem Verein angefertigt wurden!

http://www.lanuv.nrw.de/natur/schut...o/MAKO_VSG_Unterer_Niederrhein_Endfassung.pdf

Jürgen


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gerne nochmal, bis es der letzte begreift:
> PETA sind keine Tierschützer.
> 
> Es sind Tierrechtler auf Grundlage des Speziesismus..



 Für mich sind sie die lediglich eine extreme Gruppe, die den vernünftigen aber unnötigen Tierschutzgedanken nur konsequent umgesetzt haben möchte.
 Wer welche Bezeichnungen erfand ist mir Egal.
 Es ist halt der zur Glaubensfrage erhobene Tierschutzgedanke, der an sich schon Gefühlsduselei ist, vernünftig zwar, aber unnatürlich und unnötig.

 Die machen mir nicht mal so große Angst, schließlich fordern sie nur das ein, was längst  viele denken und gesetzlich schon verankert wurde.
*Tierschutz* eben.

 Es ist die Breite verlogene Masse die mir wirklich Angst macht. Die halt Tiere liebt und vergisst, das auch für Hundefutter Tiere leiden. Die halt weltweit für Tierschutz und Natur spenden, im eigenen Garten aber nicht einmal den Maulwurf dulden. Die halt zum Spaß alles mögliche an Getier auf den Haken spießen, aber natürlich nur tierschutzgerecht sinnvolles angeln vertreten können.

 Sorry Thomas, mögen es auch Fanatiker sein, sind sie wenigstens konsequent und ehrlich.
 Fanatiker sind immer gefährlich, vor allem aber, wenn sie nur an der Spitze stehen und gewaltigen Rückhalt haben.
 Nur dann kann es zum Zwang werden, ihrer Religion auch zu folgen.

 Mal am Rande zum Schmunzeln:
 Schon mit den Eiern als Vorstufe von Wirbeltieren, ist das ein Problem.
 Schaut man bei Ebay werden die feinsäuberlich nach Rasse getrennt angeboten, natürlich als Nahrung, aber aus gemischt gehaltenen Gruppen.
 (So wie man halt Hühner züchtet)
 Das weil man eben selbst befruchtete Eier, als Vorstufe von Wirbeltieren nicht mal eben versenden darf.
 (Was aber einem Ei am Anfang nicht schadet, so wie man eben auch befruchtete Eier essen kann.)

 Das gleiche gilt natürlich auch für Fischeier.
 (Wirbeltier, Eier von Krebstieren oder Pflanzensamen sind da dann kein Problem)

 Was für ein Schwachsinn, schon die Eier zu schützen, da ist selbst jede Topfpflanze empfindsamer.
 Vor allem wenn gleichzeitig legal Millionenfach lebende Tiere importiert werden, die das ganze sicher nicht so gut finden und auch nicht immer überleben.

 Das alles ist halt sehr bürokratisch festgelegt, die Vernunft kann dem nicht immer folgen.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Bernd, mit vielem was du sagst liegst du richtig, aber hiermit sicher nicht:
> 
> Das mag der Ansatz einiger (naiver) Mitglieder des Nabus sein, die offizielle Ansage dieses Schützervereins will jegliche Wildfütterung, also auch die von Vögeln verbieten /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Soweit Ok aber das hier, bzgl. PETA ist falsch:



BERND2000 schrieb:


> ...... schließlich fordern sie nur das ein, was längst  viele denken und gesetzlich schon verankert wurde.
> *Tierschutz* eben.



Tierschutz ist nicht das Selbe wie Tierrecht.
Angler (und viele andere Leute ebenfalls) sind als Tiernutzer auch Tierschützer weil sie Arterhaltungs-/Wiederansiedlungsprogramme unterstützen.
Sie nutzen aber auch Tiere, so wie es uns eben ernährungstechnisch natürlich vorgegeben ist.

Tierrechtler(also PETA) sprechen dem Menschen das Recht auf Tiernutzung jeglicher Art ab - stellen sich damit also gegen die Natur und erheben Tiere in den rechtlichen Stand des Menschen. Die Menschenrechte funktionieren aber nur weil im Prinzip jeder Mensch sie verstehen kann und können deshalb nicht auf Tiere übertragen werden.

PETA ist also eine nichts weiter als eine ideologisch irrgeleitete Vereinigung, vglb. einer Sekte, die Spendengelder zum reinen Selbsterhalt - und um ihre Ideologie weiter zu verbeiten - aquiriert.

Denen die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen, sollte der erste Schritt sein um ihnen das Wasser abzugraben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Danke - wenigstens einer.........


----------



## Wollebre (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

nur mit dem Unterschied das die sich professionell vermarkten können. Das im Gegensatz zu unseren obersten Interessenvertretern....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Wollebre schrieb:


> nur mit dem Unterschied das die sich professionell vermarkten können.



Ich würde das eher als professionelle Verschleierung bezeichnen...Extremisten mit einem Pseudoanstrich.

Und genau das wäre d.Punkt ,wo Nabu und BUND sich in Grund und Boden schämen müssten.Wer zur Durchsetzung von Ideen auf die Schützenhilfe solcher Gruppen zurückgreift,hat jede seriöse Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt.


----------



## Blauzahn (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Und genau das wäre d.Punkt ,wo Nabu und BUND sich in Grund und Boden schämen müssten.Wer zur Durchsetzung von Ideen auf die Schützenhilfe solcher Gruppen zurückgreift,hat jede seriöse Glaubwürdigkeit verspielt.



Genau meine Meinung Peter...

noch dazu könnte man, wenn man denn in der Lage wäre...
diese Truppen dermaßen zerlegen, dass die Spendenhähne auf längere Zeit zu wären.

Aber auch das wird wieder, mit dem altersstarrsinnigen Staubwedel vom Tisch gewischt werden #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Und dass ausgerechnet ein ehemaliger DAV-LV mit denen paktiert, da könnt ich noch mehr kotzen.

Das hätt ich nun wirklich eher von VDSFlern erwartet - man lernt nie aus....


----------



## Blauzahn (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass ausgerechnet ein ehemaliger DAV-LV mit denen paktiert, da könnt ich noch mehr kotzen.
> 
> Das hätt ich nun wirklich eher von VDSFlern erwartet - man lernt nie aus....




Nun, um das wieder etwas zu relativieren, Thomas...
der ehemalige DAV-LV  - AGSB - hat aktuell 2.131 Mitglieder und spielt wohl eher eine untergeordnete Rolle.
Trotzdem stimme ich dir zu, dass man nicht unbedingt in solch Organisationen Mitglied sein muß !


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Und im Angler verraten sind die eh geübt, deren Präsie Kemp hat ja auch die (Kon)Fusion mit vorangetrieben und alle Versprechen mit gebrochen wie Weichenhahn, Richter etc..

Ob 200, 2.000 oder 20.000 - passt alles leider ins elende Bild...

Und jetzt sind die nicht nur im Nabu Mitglied, weder Bundesverband noch einer der Landesverbände mault deswegen, sondern die dulden diese Mitgliedschaft eines Verbandes der organisierten Angelfischer bei  Anglerfeinden..........

Ich könnt nur noch k.......................................................................


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Ich habe natürlich sofort Mails an BUND und NABU geschrieben.
Der Bund hat heute schon geantwortet und die Sache als Gerücht dementiert.

Ich habe um Veröffentlichung dieser Antwort gebeten.

Mal abwarten.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Schon am zurückrudern??

Gehen Spenden schon zurück?


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Soweit Ok aber das hier, bzgl. PETA ist falsch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Da bringst du etwas durcheinander.
 Wiederansiedlungen sind Arten oder Naturschutz, zum Erhalt der menschlichen Grundlage Natur.

 Tierschutz, ist die moralische Betrachtung im Umgang mit Tieren.

 Wenn man z.B Lachse, Stör, Maifisch oder Aale aussetzt weil sie fehlen, kann das Arten und Naturschutz sein.
 Aber wenn der Grund Ihres Fehlens nicht beseitigt wurde, ist der Lebensraum eigentlich ungeeignet.

 Wenn ich einen Junglachs zwinge durch etliche Turbinen abzuwandern und er später kaum je zurückkehren kann ist das ....
 Wenn ich einen Aal besetze und zwinge durch einige Turbinen abzuwandern und es fast sicher ist, das er das Meer nie lebend erreicht, ist das...
 ...nur schwer mit Tierschutz zu vereinbaren.

 Bei Wiederansiedlungen sollte man den Tierschutz besser einfach vergessen. 
 Also mit Tierschutz würde ich Wiederansiedlung nicht verbinden.

 Was Deine Betrachtung PETA betrifft.
*Es sollte schlicht nur peinlich sein, mit Ihnen in Verbindung gebracht zu werden oder für sie zu Werben*.
 Das werden die ehemalig als Umweltverbände betrachteten, neuen Partner hoffentlich bald bemerken. 
 Ich habe nichts gegen solche Spinner, aber wer meint sie als Partner zu brauchen, wird bald nicht mehr als Naturschutzverband ernst genommen werden.

 Tja Thomas, in einem Punkt gebe ich Dier recht.
 PETA hat wieder einen klugen Zug getan, die können dabei nur gewinnen, so wie ich es sehe.
 Noch,... gehen sie ja recht nett mit uns um, bei mehr Einfluss wird es sich aber ändern.
 Man sollte sie sicher nicht unterschätzen, auch wenn noch nicht mal alle Anger heute wissen was PETA ist.|uhoh:

 Denn dann sind wir die als primitiv wahrgenommenen "fast" Kannibalen, die C&Rler gar die krankhaft perversen Triebtäter die man umerziehen muss.|supergri möglichweise überspitzt..

 Nur wird es da eben keine Kompromisse geben.
 Ich fürchte sie werden alles ausschöpfen was der Gesetzliche Rahmen ermöglicht und das ist noch verdammt viel.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Gut ich hätte es allgemeiner fassen sollen. Wichtiger war herauszuarbeiten was Tierrechtler wollen!!!
Also:

Naturschutz(inkl. Tierschutz) ist nicht das Selbe wie Tierrecht.
Angler (und viele andere Leute ebenfalls) sind als Tiernutzer auch  Natur-/Tierschützer weil sie Arterhaltungs-/Wiederansiedlungsprogramme  unterstützen.
Sie nutzen aber auch Tiere, so wie es uns eben ernährungstechnisch natürlich vorgegeben ist.

Tierrechtler(also PETA) sprechen dem Menschen das Recht auf Tiernutzung  jeglicher Art ab - stellen sich damit also gegen die Natur und erheben  Tiere in den rechtlichen Stand des Menschen. Die Menschenrechte  funktionieren aber nur weil im Prinzip jeder Mensch sie verstehen kann  und können deshalb nicht auf Tiere übertragen werden.

PETA ist also eine nichts weiter als eine ideologisch irrgeleitete  Vereinigung, vglb. einer Sekte, die Spendengelder zum reinen  Selbsterhalt - und um ihre Ideologie weiter zu verbeiten - aquiriert.

Denen die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen, sollte der erste Schritt sein um ihnen das Wasser abzugraben!


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



> Tierrechtler(also PETA) sprechen dem Menschen das Recht auf Tiernutzung   jeglicher Art ab - stellen sich damit also gegen die Natur und erheben   Tiere in den rechtlichen Stand des Menschen. Die Menschenrechte   funktionieren aber nur weil im Prinzip jeder Mensch sie verstehen kann   und *können deshalb nicht auf Tiere übertragen werden.*


Oooooooooch koooooomm, das siehst Du völlig falsch:

Das Tier selbst muss gar nichts verstehen und/oder wissen (können) - es reicht völlig, wenn der Tier-RECHTLER es (also Tier und Recht) im RECHTEN Sinne von RECHTS wegen versteht und den Nachbarsgoldfisch vehement geifernd bei seiner stumm vorgebrachten RECHTSklage gegen den müllhumanoiden Nachbarn unterstützt 

Und selbstverständlich zugleich noch als Ankläger, Richter und Henker in Personalunion auftritt.

Nachbarsgoldfisch braucht keinen popligen RECHTSvertreter - er braucht Judge Dredds RECHTEN Arm, um sich wirkungsvoll und unmittelbar von den starren Augen abgelesen über zu geringe Kieskörnung in seinem Becken zu beschweren 

Als Nächstes wird dann die schon ewig unterdrückte lyrische Entfaltung der Miesmuscheln freigekämpft (diese höchst missliche Lage plagt die Schalenbiester schon seit dem Urknall, kann ja wohl nicht sein). 

Sofern kein umfassend verständnisvoller Spezialpädagoge für durch Muscheln ganz mies ausgelöste Seetangtraumata dazwischenfunkt. Selbstverständlich unter fachlich-beratender Einbeziehung eines Tracheenatmers.


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Ok. du schaffst es nicht das zu trennen.

 Tierschutz ist der Gedanke, der in Tierrechte gefasst wird.
 Tierrechtler versuchen diese dann umzusetzen, PETA halt im Extrem.

 Natur oder Artenschutz, hat da so viel mit zu tun wie bergsteigen und stricken.

 Das ist ja die Gefahr, Tierschutz ist für uns ein normaler Gedanke, recht viele stehen der PETA viel näher als sie möglicherweise denken.
 Ich denke selbst Angler, beschäftigen Tierschutzgedanken mehr als der Naturschutzgedanke.
 Beispiel: Der lebende Köfi ,das Keschern, das Versorgen der Fische sind ganz wichtige Tierschutzthemen .....für den Naturschutz fast belanglos.
 Fehlende Fischpässe, Schutz von Laichplätzen, oder Auswirkung von überfischten Raubfischen ist kein Thema, wäre aber Naturschutz.
 Auch für das Rechtswesen scheint Tierschutz oft wichtiger zu sein wie der Schutz der Natur. 
 Wenn da einer einen Graser knutscht und zurücksetzt, droht Ihm Gefahr,  wie der da reingekommen ist  erscheint nicht so wichtig.

 Deutschland ist halt die Tierschutznation, wenn hier die PETA keinen guten Nährboden findet, wenn sie noch mehr fordert, wo denn sonst.

 Du hast halt recht wenn du sie für uns für gefährlich hältst.
*Für die PETA werden Angler immer der Feind sein, egal wie sie das Hobby ausführen.*
 So einen kompromisslosen Gegner hatten wir bisher nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Ok. du schaffst es nicht das zu trennen.



Weil es nicht trennbar ist, Bernd. Schubladendenken hilft da nicht. 

Wenn wir hier beispielsweise ein Meerforellenbesatzprogramm unterstützen schützen wir damit speziell die Art(Tierschutz) aber unterstützen auch auch das Ökosystem, in das diese Art gehört(Naturschutz).

Verstehste?

Zu Tierrecht - wie schon gesagt....PETA will Menschenrechte für Tiere = Tierrechtler = als unsinnig abzulehnen.

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

http://www.topagrar.com/news/Energie-Energienews-Die-merkwuerdigen-Methoden-des-Nabu-1064279.html

Auch die Nabu hat schon einige "Dinger" gedreht und etliche Leichen im Keller.

Das geht seid mitte der 90er so und keiner wehrt sich,nur Ja und Amen.... wenn wir kämpfen nehmen sie uns nur die Gewässer weg also müssen wir das so hin nehmen.


Ps: An die alt boardies ich grinse nicht nur ich gröhle schon,aber was wissen solche Spinner wie ich schon......ich bin doch nur Schwarzmaler und habe Para's ...jo jo weiß ich doch ^^  


Weiter machen.........


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Weil es nicht trennbar ist, Bernd. Schubladendenken hilft da nicht.
> 
> Wenn wir hier beispielsweise ein Meerforellenbesatzprogramm unterstützen schützen wir damit speziell die Art(Tierschutz) aber unterstützen auch auch das Ökosystem, in das diese Art gehört(Naturschutz).
> 
> Verstehste?





 Nee, tue ich nicht.
 Das ist Artenschutz aber kein Tierschutz.
 Du bringst mit Tierschutz Dinge in Verbindung für das das Wort nicht steht. Aber du magst es ja selbst nachlesen.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierschutz

 Doppelt dumm weil sich Tier und Naturschutz sich schnell mal völlig Widersprechen.
 Wer einst als Tierschützer Farmtiere wie Mink, Waschbar oder Nutria befreite, war eine Umweltsau, wie einer der Giftmüll ausgießt.

 Scheint aber nicht nur Dier schwerzufallen, das zu trennen.


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und dass ausgerechnet ein ehemaliger DAV-LV mit denen paktiert...


Über diese Info war ich wirklich erstaunt.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich sofort Mails an BUND und NABU geschrieben.
> Der Bund hat heute schon geantwortet und die Sache als Gerücht dementiert.
> Ich habe um Veröffentlichung dieser Antwort gebeten.
> Mal abwarten.....


#6
Sehr schön, danke!
Bin die Antworten gespannt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Doppelt dumm weil sich Tier und Naturschutz sich schnell mal völlig Widersprechen.
> Scheint aber nicht nur Dier schwerzufallen, das zu trennen.




Allerdings.
Leute die hier besagten Naturschutz betreiben, sehen sich durchaus deshalb auch als Tierschützer aber eben nicht als Tierechtler(die Minks freilassen, weil sie ihrer Meinung nach nicht vom Menschen "benutzt" werden dürfen.)

Aber über Tierrechtler schrieben und schreiben wir ja.


----------



## Ralufragnar (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Ich bin jetzt mal ganz böse, wenn es wirklich soweit kommt das Angeln in Deutschland verboten wird oder so vermiest das es keinem mehr Spaß macht, spätestens dann profitieren alle anderen Länder vom Angeltourismus aus Deutschland. Holland, Dänemark, Belgien, Frankreich und diverse andere Angelbastionen werden nur davon profitieren. In Holland würde Angeln nie hart beschnitten werden, da der Staat viel zu viel Geld dadurch verdient. Nur solange jeder einzelne Tierophil in diese PETRA Organisation einzahlt solange wird sie stunk machen und alles daran setzen den Mensch an sich (laut PETRA Pesthauch oder Virus) auszumerzen und den Tieren, da diese ja ursprünglich Leben im Einklang mit der Natur, die Rechte zusichern.
Wer weiß vielleicht führen sie uns wirklich zum Planet der Affen.
Wenn ich eins gelernt habe im Leben, dass alles immer und überall einem Eigennutz unterliegt, Conclusio die meisten PETRA Anhänger sind depressive, unzufriedene Weltverbesserer, die ihre Unzufriedenheit in dem beschneiden der Freiheit anderer ausleben.
Würden Tieren Rechte zugesprochen gäbe es noch immer Kriege, Hunger, Armut (sogar mehr da viele in der Landwirtschafts- und Fleischindustrie ihre Jobs verlieren würden) ...
Genau wie diese bescheuerten Sojaprodukte, die ja jetzt so IN sind und gesund sein sollen. Die Bauern in Lateinamerika werden durch große Konzerne wegdrängt regelrecht verjagt damit der Europäer seinen dekadentes Soja anbauen kann, da die Nachfrage durch PETRAs propagieren von VEGANEM leben steigt. 
So etwas ekeliges und Menschenrechtsverachtendes wie PETRA kann doch kein Akademiker unterstützen, der wirklich hinter die Kulissen blickt.
Sie schläfern Tiere lieber ein als sie in menschliche Obhut zu geben. DAS SAGT DOCH ALLES.
Wie kann man für solche Organisationen sein das ist doch völlig BANANE

So genug geärgert.

Liebe Grüße Tom


----------



## dieteraalland (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Tja so eine fundierte Stimme wünsche ich auch mal uns Anglern!


 

wo soll es herkommen |kopfkrat
 die jäger haben ja auch keinen präsident, der keinen jagdschein hat #d

 die angler aber eine präsidentin ohne fischereischein #q#q#q


----------



## nordbeck (30. Juni 2014)

Leider Springerpresse, ist auch an der Qualität des Artikels zu merken. Ich bin auch gegen PETA und Co, aber so ein salopper Artikel hat mit Journalismus wenig zu tun. Sympathien gewinnt man damit nicht, außer bei Bild Lesern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Ralufragnar schrieb:


> Wer weiß vielleicht führen sie uns wirklich zum Planet der Affen.



Wir sind zumindest auf dem besten Weg ,Republik der Affen zu werden.


----------



## angler1996 (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



nordbeck schrieb:


> Leider Springerpresse, ist auch an der Qualität des Artikels zu merken. Ich bin auch gegen PETA und Co, aber so ein salopper Artikel hat mit Journalismus wenig zu tun. Sympathien gewinnt man damit nicht, außer bei Bild Lesern.


 
 Die Frage ist nur wo da die Mehrheiten sind, wenn iech su sunnomd frieh beim Bäck stiehh, ward do de Morgnbost un´de Bild gekaaft, ahh noch im Dupplback

 Gruß A.


----------



## nordbeck (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Wie bitte?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Kurz gesagt,Meinungsvielfalt


----------



## PirschHirsch (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Er meint, dass pöbulär veranlagte Leser den etwas anspruchsvoller veranlagten Rezipienten allgemein zahlenmäßig u. U. überlegen sein könnten.

Diese Erkenntnis gewinnt er aus empirisch genutzten Abstechern zum Ortsbäcker am Samstagmorgen.


----------



## nordbeck (30. Juni 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Vielen Dank. 

Ja das diese zahlenmäßig mehr sind steht außer Frage, dass diese Mehrheit keinerlei Einfluss auf politisches geschehen haben allerdings auch


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Nee, tue ich nicht.
> Das ist Artenschutz aber kein Tierschutz.
> Du bringst mit Tierschutz Dinge in Verbindung für das das Wort nicht steht. Aber du magst es ja selbst nachlesen.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tierschutz
> ...




Genau so ist es. Du siehst das absolut richtig, Bernd.

Naturschutz, Artenschutz und Tierschutz sind drei paar Schuhe, die manchmal die gleichen Schnürsenkel haben. Tierschutz hat in der freien Natur nur sehr wenig zu suchen und muss unbedingt frei von jeglicher Ideologie sein, wenn er helfen soll. 

Tierrecht hat mit den drei vorgenannten überhaupt nichts gemein, sondern ist vielmehr in der religiös-sektiererhaften Ecke zu suchen.

Das ist jedoch schwer zu verstehen von Menschen, die das aussetzen von gebietsfremden Arten mit der Evolution gleichsetzen.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Er meint, dass pöbulär veranlagte Leser den etwas anspruchsvoller veranlagten Rezipienten allgemein zahlenmäßig u. U. überlegen sein könnten.
> 
> Diese Erkenntnis gewinnt er aus empirisch genutzten Abstechern zum Ortsbäcker am Samstagmorgen.


 
 Oh, so kann man das auch formulieren, versteht hier nur keiner:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

http://www.bund-nrw.de/kampagne_jagdreform_jetzt/
*Der BUND hat hier selber veröffentlicht, dass sie mit PETA und Nabu kooperieren..*

*Damit kooperiert der DAFV durch seinen Landesverband AGSB-NRW (Mitglied im Nabu) und mit den Anglerfeinden von Peta zusammen gegen die Jäger!!!!!*​
*Das sind scheinbar die Koalitionen, die sich die organisierten Angelfischer wünschen!!*

*Statt mit den Jägern zusammen zu arbeiten!!​*
Damit kann, muss und will ich dieses nochmal in Erinnerung rufen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Übrigens, das ist echt das allerbeste was von "unseren Verbänden" zum Thema zu schreiben ist:
> *Der AGSB-NRW*, ehemaliger DAV-Landesverband in NRW (das ist das betroffene Bundesland!!),* jetzt DAFV-Mitgliedsverband, ist Mitglied im Nabu*:
> http://www.agsb-nrw.de/
> 
> ...


----------



## angler1996 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Genau so ist es. Du siehst das absolut richtig, Bernd.
> 
> Naturschutz, Artenschutz und Tierschutz sind drei paar Schuhe, die manchmal die gleichen Schnürsenkel haben. Tierschutz hat in der freien Natur nur sehr wenig zu suchen und muss unbedingt frei von jeglicher Ideologie sein, wenn er helfen soll.
> 
> ...



 Ich geb mal ehrlich zu, dass man manches schon 3 mal durchdenken muss, um zu begreifen , wo da eigentlich der Pferdefuß ist.
 Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das ist jedoch schwer zu verstehen von Menschen, die das aussetzen von gebietsfremden Arten mit der Evolution gleichsetzen.




Die feinen Unterschiede stellen sich für unvoreingenommene Außenstehende eben anders dar als für Involvierte, die ihr Tun für richtiger halten als das der anderen Schützer.

|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Oh, so kann man das auch formulieren, versteht hier nur keiner:m



Brüll....

Hab grad mit jemandem aus dem Forum telefoniert und genau das Gleiche gesagt.#6



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die feinen Unterschiede stellen sich für unvoreingenommene Außenstehende eben anders dar als für Involvierte, die ihr Tun für richtiger halten als das der anderen Schützer.
> 
> |wavey:



Im Grunde ist es keine Frage von richtiger oder falscher, sondern der Konzentration auf Kernkompetenzen. Bei Verbänden, Angler wie Schützer, geht es nicht um Kompetenz, sondern um die Bewahrung/Schaffung von Pfründen.

Es liegt wohl in der Natur des Menschen, dass die Basis der verschiedenen Parteien sich nicht darum kümmert, die eigenen Verbände auf Vordermann zu bringen, als sich vielmehr daran ergötzen, die jeweils andere Basis für die Fehler der Verbandsjockel verantwortlich zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.bund-nrw.de/kampagne_jagdreform_jetzt/
> *Der BUND hat hier selber veröffentlicht, dass sie mit PETA und Nabu kooperieren..*
> 
> *Damit kooperiert der DAFV durch seinen Landesverband AGSB-NRW (Mitglied im Nabu) und mit den Anglerfeinden von Peta zusammen gegen die Jäger!!!!!*​
> ...





*Nun bekommt natürlich die Intention der Präsidentin des DAFV, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, nichts gegen Peta aktiv unternehmen zu wollen, eine ganz neue Betrachtungsweise für mich:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657

Ob von diesem Landesverband oder dem Bundesverband zukünftig auch mit Peta bei Anzeigen gegen Angler kooperiert wird, wenn das Jägerthema erst mal durch ist, darüber kann man nun nur spekulieren. 
Oder ob dies bloss wieder ein Beweis für die "Kompetenz" beim DAFV und den ihn tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden ist???...

*Schämt euch, organisierte Angelfischer, dass ihr das bei euren Verbänden duldet!!!!*​


----------



## kati48268 (1. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Interessant ist ja auch, dass sie es gegenüber Ralle noch geleugnet haben.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich habe natürlich sofort Mails an BUND und NABU geschrieben.
> Der Bund hat heute schon geantwortet und die Sache als Gerücht dementiert.
> Ich habe um Veröffentlichung dieser Antwort gebeten.
> Mal abwarten.....


und nun die von Thomas verlinkte Veröffentlichung.

Ich kann mir nicht mal ansatzweise vorstellen, warum ernstzunehmende Naturschützer mit den xxxxxx kooperieren.

Ist der "gemeinsame Gegner", die Jäger in NRW, diesen Schritt wert, auf die eigenen Grundsätze zu schaizzen?

*Wenn die Jäger es denen wert sind,
dann sind wir Angler es auch!*

Und was wird der NRW-Anglerverband agsb (dann) dazu sagen?
Und all deren Verbandsgeschwister?

So viele Fragen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2014)

kati48268 schrieb:


> So viele Fragen...


Bei Kooperationen mit Peta habe ich keine Fragen mehr.

Da hörts schlicht auf..

Noch dazu, wenn da Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer involviert sind..

*Sei es bei denen aus Kalkül oder Blödheit...........*.

Keine Fragen mehr, nur noch das:

*Schämt euch, organisierte Angelfischer, dass ihr das bei euren Verbänden duldet!!!!*​
Und für die, dies vergessen oder ignoriert haben:
Auf der Hauptversammlung des DAFV wurde GEGEN ein aktives Vorgehen gegen Peta gestimmt und das so beschlossen von den Delegierten und Funktionären der den DAFV tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände.................

Nur das kooperieren mit denen (noch??) nicht.........

DAS IST EUER DAFV!!!!

DAFÜR BEZAHLT IHR!!!!


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht mal ansatzweise vorstellen, warum ernstzunehmende Naturschützer mit den xxxxxx kooperieren.
> 
> Ist der "gemeinsame Gegner", die Jäger in NRW, diesen Schritt wert, auf die eigenen Grundsätze zu schaizzen?
> 
> ...



EX ernstzunehmende Naturschützer..Maskerade gefallen.

Und zum Vorschein kommt eine hässliche Fratze..

Warum man sich jetzt mit diesen ideologisch wirren Tierrechtstaliban zusammentut..?

Gute Frage..evtl.wollte man beim Thema Jagd auf Nr.sicher gehen bzw. hatte das Gefühl,daß das ohne reisserische Demagogenunterstützung evtl.in die Hose oder Richtung Erhalt des jetzigen Status quo gehen könnte?

Spekulatius..

Eigene Grundsätze?Nach dieser Nummer sehe ich nur einen Grundsatz..Jäger und Angler töten zwar Tiere aber BUND und Nabu gehen jetzt über Leichen!

Wer sich mit Radikalen oder Extremisten solidarisiert, verdient das Prädikat Vertrauens-und auch Spendenunwürdig.Macht-und Einflussgeile Blender.

Stimmt,wer gegen Jäger ist,ist dann wohl auch gegen Angler..irgendwie gegen alles solange dabei die Publicity bei den üblichen Naivlingen ankommt und damit der Rubel rollt..


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Grunde ist es keine Frage von richtiger oder falscher, sondern der Konzentration auf Kernkompetenzen. Bei Verbänden, Angler wie Schützer, geht es nicht um Kompetenz, sondern um die Bewahrung/Schaffung von Pfründen.



Das ist wohl mehr Wunschdenken deinerseits, Ralle.
Die Kernkompetenzen liegen wohl dichter zusammen als du glaubst.|rolleyes
Man muss(!) sich nun von der kompletten (spendensammelnden) Schützermafia distanzieren, egal welcher Name draufsteht!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> http://www.bund-nrw.de/kampagne_jagdreform_jetzt/
> *Der BUND hat hier selber veröffentlicht, dass sie mit PETA und Nabu kooperieren..*


----------



## pro-release (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Hier wird sich wieder an jeden noch so kleinen Strohhalm geklammert und wilde Spekulationen konstruiert.

Bitte etwas weiter denken. 

Warum ist es z.B. dem DKAC so wichtig beim DAFV Mitglied zu sein, obwohl die Forderungen dieses Spezialverbandes so gegensätzlich zum DAFV stehen? 

Oder fangen wir beim Angelverein an: Eine gute Möglichkeit bei Kritik an der Ausrichtung des Vereines ist sich selbst zu engagieren, in die Vorstände zu drängen.

Was liegt da also näher den Nabu zu unterwandern, vorallem weil es auch dort viele Schnittmengen gibt auf den man aufbauen kann. Zb.  beim Thema  Kleinwasserkraftanlagen, Verhinderung von Neubauten. Bei Einreichung von Klagen ist es absolut sinnvoll sich in diesen Zusammenhängen zusammenzutun. 

Um was geht es schließlich? Um den Fisch. Und um diesen zu schützen sollte machtpolitisches Geplänkel außen vor gehalten werden. Ob beim Nabu schließlich indirekt irgendwo eine Zusammenarbeit mit der Peta besteht, ist für die tausend Fische die jeden Tag in die Turbine geraten oder am Rechen zerquetscht werden erstmal völlig irrelevant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



pro-release schrieb:


> Was liegt da also näher den Nabu zu unterwandern, vorallem weil es auch dort viele Schnittmengen gibt auf den man aufbauen kann. Zb.  beim Thema  Kleinwasserkraftanlagen, Verhinderung von Neubauten. Bei Einreichung von Klagen ist es absolut sinnvoll sich in diesen Zusammenhängen zusammenzutun.



Und dafür mit Nabu, Peta und ausgemachten Anglerfeinden kooperieren und die noch mitfinanzieren?

Bei der nachgewiesenen Nichtkompetenz der DAFV-Verbände in Bund und Land traue ich denen nicht ansatzweise die Kompetenz zu, irgendwen irgendwie "zu unterwandern" - die kriegen ja nicht mal ihren eigenen Verband hin und haben finanziell, inhaltlich und personell versagt und sind nur am streiten......

Und dann sollen die jemand unterwandern?

LACHHAFT!!!

*Sorry, es gibt Dinge, die gehen gar nicht für Angler - PETA und auch nur anstazweise Kooperationen mit denen zum Beispiel...*

Ich vermute, Du wirst vom Verband bezahlt, sonst kann man so etwas nämlich nicht gut heissen..


pro-release schrieb:


> Um was geht es schließlich? Um den Fisch. Und um diesen zu schützen sollte machtpolitisches Geplänkel außen vor gehalten werden.



*NEIN!!!!*
Es geht um Angeln und Angler!!! (auch diese Sichtweise von Dir bringt mich dazu, Dich für vom Verband bezahlt zu halten...)


----------



## pro-release (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Wenn kein Fisch mehr da ist kann auch nicht mehr geangelt werden, ganz einfache Geschichte.

Thomas, es gibt auch außerhalb der Menschen die vom Verband ihr Gehalt erhalten andere Sichtweisen.

Hier sammeln sich leider immer nur Gleichgesinnte. Ok, ich bin dann mal wieder raus. Sitzen, weitermachen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



pro-release schrieb:


> Wenn kein Fisch mehr da ist kann auch nicht mehr geangelt werden, ganz einfache Geschichte.


Und wenn Angeln nicht mehr erlaubt bzw. immer weiter eingeschränkt wird, weil DAFV-Verbände mit Anglerfeinden wie Nabu, BUND und Peta kooperieren, dann haben wir vielleicht viele Fische, können aber trotzdem nicht angeln..

Man kann jedes Pferd vom Schwanz aufzäumen, wenn man sich diese Verbände schönreden will...........


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Verbünde dich mit deinem Feind um was zu tun?
Um mit einer Stimme zu sprechen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Verbünde dich mit deinem Feind um was zu tun?
> Um mit einer Stimme zu sprechen?


:q:q:q

oh Mann - selbst Journalisten wie der von  der Welt, die nix mit Angeln zu tun haben, sehen, welch unheilige Koalition sowas ist - und es gibt tatsächlich dennoch "organisierte Angelfischer", die sowas schönreden wollen..

Kein Wunder, bei dem DAFV und den ihn tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden - gebündelte Kompetenz mit einer Stimme...

(ja, es ich weiss, es gibt Smilies, die mir jetzt auch fehlen....)


----------



## pro-release (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Ich rede da nichts schön. Möchte nur auf eine andere Sichtweise hinweisen. Natürlich wirkt das  irritierend auf einen Angler, der vielleicht in einem anderen Bundesland oder Landesverband seine Angelmöglichkeit wegen einem Naturschutzverband verloren hat.

In einem anderen Landesverband kann die Zusammenarbeit dagegen sehr gut sein. 

Das fällt doch schon bei der Ortspolitik auf, nehmen wir als Beispiel Realos und Fundis der Grünen.

Aber ich gebe dir natürlich recht das der Verband für die Angler und  zum Wohle der Fische agieren sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



pro-release schrieb:


> Aber ich gebe dir natürlich recht das der Verband für die Angler und  zum Wohle der Fische agieren sollte.


Was willst Du von einem in DAFV umbenannten VDSF als Naturschutz- statt Verband für Angler, dazu mit der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan als Präsidentin  denn erwarten?

Die Angler oder das Angeln hat diese Leute doch noch nie interessiert!!

Viel schlimmer finde ich, dass ein  Ex-DAV Landesverband mit Nabu und PETA kooperiert gegen Jäger (und nachfolgend Angler?) - DAS GEHT GAR NICHT!!!! 

Wer da auch nur noch einen Cent an den DAFV oder die ihn tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände bezahlt, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen - und die habens dann auch nicht besser verdient!!

Sollen ihnen von Nabu und BUND die Gewässer weggekauft/gepachtet werden und sie mit Anzeigen von PETA zugeschixxen werden, bis sie es endlich lernen, dass dieser DAFV für Angler nicht tragbar ist.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Sicherlich wird man in gewissen Bereichen mit der NABU und BUND zusammenarbeiten müssen.
Als Naturschutzverband mit im Grunde ähnlichen Interessen kommt man da nicht drumrum.
Aber genauso gut könnte man als Angler- Naturschutzverband mit dem ADAC werben oder ganz krass mit der PETA.

Und in vielen Dingen läuft die Zusammenarbeit auch ganz gut, es gibt aber auch Gegensätze (eigentlich, aber wir haben ja kein Anglerverband)


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Sicherlich wird man in gewissen Bereichen mit der NABU und BUND zusammenarbeiten müssen.


 Mal zusammen arbeiten, wo für Angler nötig, ist das eine - aber auch noch Mitglied bei Nabu, BUND (und zukünftig auch bei PETA?) sein, damit finanzieren, dass die Gewässer den Anglern wegnehmen können und jetzt auch noch mit PETA kooperieren??

Schuss nicht gehört???????


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Der AGSB-NRW sollte nach Bekanntwerden dieser "Allianz" SOFORT aus dem Nabu austreten bzw. schonmal seinen Austritt beantragen (je nachdem, wie lange so ein Austritt formell bis zur Wirksamkeit dauert) und dies öffentlich unter detaillierter Angabe von Gründen kommunizieren.

Idealerweise über die Presse, damit die Öffentlichkeit auch mitbekommt, WARUM. Und letztere in diesem Zuge gleich mal aufklären, wobei es sich beim Pöter konkret handelt.

Da gibts bekanntermaßen ja mehr als genug hirnlose Hampel, die den Pöter für ne normale Natur- oder Tierschutzorganisation halten (davon lebt der Pöter schließlich größtenteils). 

Dem muss entgegengewirkt werden - also gilt es, diese Situation ebenfalls entsprechend gezielt auszuschlachten. Ruhig mit kräftigem Wirbel - dann hören in der Öffentlichkeit vielleicht wenigstens ein paar Leute mal etwas hin bzw. zu.

Damit die vielleicht wenigstens mal ansatzweise raffen, dass der Pöter auch ihnen ans Sonntagsschnitzel (oder an ihren schändlich missbrauchten Familienkuschelhund) will und das keinesfalls nur eine Jäger- und Anglerangelegenheit ist. 

Sondern es in letzter Konsequenz um die angedachte Generalversojamilchung der Gesellschaft durch selbsternannte Heilige geht. 

Da ist dann JEDER fällig (denn außer dem unfehlbaren Pöter selbst natürlich dürfte so ziemlich jeder irgendetwas pöter-Unkonformes praktizieren bzw. in seinem Besitz/Haushalt haben - ne Lederjacke, zum Beispiel).

Auch vom Leben frustrierte Pferdemamis, denen dann die Pferde weggenommen werden. Oder geschiedene Ex-Lehrerinnen, die man dann von ihrem einsamkeitskompensierenden Lieblingsbubu-Wellensittich zwangstrennt. Also das typische Pöter-Spenderklientel.

Also nix wie raus und dabei kräftig ein Fass aufmachen - alles andere ist inkonsequent und vollkommen lächerlich. Kooperieren mit etwas, das mit dem Pöter kooperiert, geht mal überhaupt gar nicht. Auch nicht über ein paar Ecken. Da ist jede Ecke schon eine zuviel.

Wer will schon der Kumpel seines eigenen Henkers sein und sich den eigenen Fuß abhacken (lassen).

Da gibt es deshalb nix zu diskutieren, zu verstehen oder sonstwas - nur augenblicklich auszutreten und dann allerkräftigst in den A***** zu treten. 

Das sollte per bzw. beim Austritt auch dem Nabu/Bund unmissverständlich klar gemacht werden (sonst macht das womöglich woanders auch noch Schule). Dem DAFV sowieso.

Insbesondere, weil das bei jeglichem Drinverbleib eine ganz üble Außenwirkung hat und dem Pöter (sowie der Öffentlichkeit) signalisiert: Die Angler sind komplett eierlose Luschen, die alles mit sich machen lassen und sich fürs Angespucktwerden auch noch bedanken.

Zudem sollte kein Keil zwischen Angler und Jäger getrieben werden. Denn ich glaube nicht, dass es die Jäger lustig finden, wenn die Angler sich nicht ganz klar und sofort von dem Kram abgrenzen. Die betrachten die Angler dann zu Recht als Verräter.

Insofern: Sofort raus und zweifelsfrei klarmachen: Mit uns bzw. euch nicht!

Würde mich sehr stark interessieren, wie die eigentlichen Mitglieder des AGSB-NRW das sehen (falls die da überhaupt was sehen bzw. raffen (wollen)). 

Und ob da Leute aufgrunddessen evtl. selbst aus dem AGSB-NRW austreten (bzw. selbigem bei Nicht-Austritt damit drohen).

Wer da noch in diesem Verein verbleibt, kann nicht ganz sauber sein. Zumindest DAS kann der einzelne kleine Wicht dann tun: Selber gehen a.k.a. Abstimmung mit den Füßen. Denn auch der AGSB-NRW ist ohne Mitglieder kein Verein mehr.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Neenee..bloß nicht.Der AGSB Nrw gehört doch anscheinend zur Strategie der erfolgreichen Unterwanderung


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Insofern: Sofort raus und zweifelsfrei klarmachen: Mit uns bzw. euch nicht!


Glaubst du wirklich daran???

Wir sprechen hier vom DAFV und den ihn tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbänden..

Davon sprechen wir:
*D*eutsche
*A*ngler
*F*ürchterlich 
*V*erarscht


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Ich frage mich da eher, wer da wen erfolgreich unterwandert :q



> Glaubst du wirklich daran???


Nitsch wirklitsch. Drum im Post ja auch überall ein theoretisches "sollte". Man wird ja wohl auch mal etwas in Utopien schwelgen dürfen :q

Vielleicht liests ja trotzdem jemand und zieht irgendwo zumindest nen Mini-Stecker für sich privat. Wäre besser als nix.


----------



## Werner1 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Hallo,

 ich teile vollumfänglich die Meinung des WELT Artikels. Ich habe jetzt auch die BUND Internetseite durchwühlt, finde aber keinen Hinweis auf diese Kooperation. Kann mir jemand helfen?

 Ich treffe morgen abend Vorstände und Mitglieder unseres Angelvereins beim gemütlichen Beisammensein und möchte denen gerne mit Beweisen diese Sache unter die Nase reiben. Der Welt Artikel reicht mir da ehrlich gesagt nicht.

 Ja Thomas, ich bin auch einer von deinen verteufelten organisierten Angelfischern. Ich gehe aber einen anderen Weg als du, ich versuche den Weg von unten.
 Danke für deine Infos, die haben mich erst auf die spur gebracht, aber ich fände es gut wenn das ganze hier nicht in Große Buchstaben oder Rote Schrift abdriftet, das hat wenig Niveau.

 Gruß
 Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Der Link:
http://www.bund-nrw.de/kampagne_jagdreform_jetzt/

Für Niveau ists beim DAFV schon lange zu spät - da hilft nur noch eindeutiger Klartext in fetter, dicker, roter Schrift..

Vielleicht wachen dann ja einige organisierte Angelfischer mal auf und jagen ihre Funktionäre und Delegierten, die den Anglern das alles einbrocken, endlich dahin wohin sie gehören..

Und die gehören NICHT in einen Verband an die Spitze, der vorgibt was für Angeln oder Angler zu tun und sie nebenher an BUND, Nabu und PETA verrät.......

Das veröffentlicht gerade übrigens der DAFV auf seiner Seite als neueste Meldung:
OFFENER BRIEF DES DAFV AN EU-UMWELTKOMMISSAR POTOCNIK
Wegen Umsetzung Wasserrahmenrichtlinie....

Dass die mit Nabu, BUND und Peta im Bett liegen?

Oder sich davon distanzieren??

KEINE ZEILE!!


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



> das hat wenig Niveau.


Sprüche wie "Dein Vater ist ein Mörder" auf einem noch hetzerischer gestalteten Plakat haben noch viel weniger Niveau.

Man hat es mit einem absolut niveaulosen Gegner zu tun, der mit voller Absicht so vorgeht. Denn genau diese Niveaulosigkeit katapultiert den Gegner zielgerichtet ins Licht der Öffentlichkeit.

Weil eben Hohlhirnige nur auf absolutem und möglichst marktschreierischen Low-Level-Niveau zu erreichen sind. Aber eben den Großteil aller Rezipienten stellen. Einfach ausgedrückt: Die dumme Masse braucht Aufklärung per Vorschlaghammer, sonst kommt da nichtmal ein Bruchteil der Message an.

So funktioniert funktionierende Propaganda - die ist nicht dazu gedacht, Intellektuelle anzusprechen. Sondern zielt darauf ab, selbst beim Sumpf des Sumpfes noch anzukommen und diesen zu möglichst unreflektiertem Tun zu bewegen. 

Mit anderen Worten: So kompakt und schnell zu erfassen wie nur möglich, um einem angedachten Zweck nachzukommen.

DARIN ist der Pöter wirklich gut, das kann er wie nix anderes. Denn:

Wer am lautesten und wüstesten schreit, wird wahrgenommen. Und auf das kommts an - denn wenn etwas schon an der Wahrnehmung scheitert, isses von vorn herein Essig. Was keiner mitbekommt, will auch keiner ändern (es kauft ja auch keiner ne CD von ner Band, von deren Existenz er gar nix weiß).

Und da ist Thomas doch wirklich noch ein Kuscheltier :q - er nutzt lediglich funktionierende Prinzipien auf nicht ganz so krassem Niveau (um zum Verbalstein des Anstoßes zurückzukommen).

Weil das das Einzige ist, das überhaupt funktioniert, wenn man möglichst viele Leute erreichen will. Geh einfach mal davon aus, dass die meisten gerade mal fähig sind, die roten großen Buchstaben zu lesen und im Idealfall die Message zu raffen, die in diesen paar Zeilen steckt. Dann liegst Du genau richtig.

Um es auch mal mit Absicht völlig niveaulos und vollplakativ auszudrücken: Die Masse nimmt keine detaillierten philosophischen (Ethik-)Diskussionen auf kultiviertem Level wahr, weil sie diese gar nicht erst wahrnehmen kann bzw. will  - sondern nur die Faust in ihrer Fresse (oder alternativ auffällig in Szene gesetzte Titten).


----------



## gründler (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Bei uns steht dann evtl. sowas:

*Angelzeiten verkürzen und harmonisieren! *Nach geltendem Recht kann die Angelei bisher insgesamt, aber auch auf einzelne Arten, ganzjährig ausgeübt werden.Diese Dauerangelzeit führt zu erheblichen Beeinträchtigungen von geschützten Arten und Lebensräumen,besonders während der Fortpflanzungs- und winterlichen Ruhezeiten der Kormorane. Lange Angelzeiten erhöhen zudem vor allem am Ufer und unter Wasser die folgeschäden und beeinträchtigen das Ökosystem sehr. 


*Wir fordern, die Angelzeiten für alle mit der Angel gefangen Arten auf die Monate Dezember bis Januar zu beschränken.*


|wavey:


----------



## kreuzass (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Ich wiederhole mich und meine einsame Meinung gerne:
Wir sollten unseren Arsch so langsam aber sicher an die Wand bekommen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Das reicht nicht. Durchladen und scharf zurückschießen ist gefragt. Das muss richtig wehtun - denn das ist KRIEG.

Um es noch plakativer zu sagen: Es geht um killen oder gekillt werden. Jegliches "Appeasement" führt da in den Untergang. Denn der Gegner geht völlig skrupellos über (Angler- & Jäger-)Leichen und kennt da mal überhaupt gar nix. Dem ist da jedes Mittel recht - dementsprechend macht er sich auch über eventuelles "Niveau" genau null Gedanken.

Wer dem auch nur einen Teil seines kleinen Fingers reicht (und wenn auch "nur" durch Passivität oder das berühmte Wegignorieren), bekommt sofort den ganzen Arm inkl. Schulterblatt ausgerissen.


----------



## Sharpo (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



gründler schrieb:


> Bei uns steht dann evtl. sowas:
> 
> *Angelzeiten verkürzen und harmonisieren! *Nach geltendem Recht kann die Angelei bisher insgesamt, aber auch auf einzelne Arten, ganzjährig ausgeübt werden.Diese Dauerangelzeit führt zu erheblichen Beeinträchtigungen von geschützten Arten und Lebensräumen,besonders während der Fortpflanzungs- und winterlichen Ruhezeiten der Kormorane. Lange Angelzeiten erhöhen zudem vor allem am Ufer und unter Wasser die folgeschäden und beeinträchtigen das Ökosystem sehr.
> 
> ...



Du hast die Brutzeit der Vögel vergessen. 
Angler stören in de Brutzeit.


----------



## Deep Down (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Boah, das ist ja übel! An dem Ast sägen, auf dem man selber sitzt!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> das ist KRIEG.


 
 Ich habe mich bisher nicht getraut, dass so direkt zu schreiben, sehe diese Kooperation (oder was auch immer das für einen Hintergrund hat) aber genauso als Kriegserklärung an alle Angler in Deutschland!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

*Vielleicht täuschen wir uns ja alle??*

Der DAFV wird sich mit dem AGSB in Verbindung setzen und ihm klarmachen, dass eine Mitgliedschaft in Organisationen, die mit PETA kooperieren - die ja ständig neue Hetzschriften gegen Angler publizieren und darüber hinaus Angler und Angelvereine anzeigen - in einem Verband organisierter Angelfischer nicht möglich ist.

Der AGSB wird das einsehen, beim Nabu kündigen, sofern dieser nicht sofort die Kooperation mit PETA einstellt.

AGSB und DAFV werden dies alles auch in allen zugänglichen Medien öffentlich machen, dass unter solchen Voraussetzungen Verbänden wie Nabu oder BUND (und all die anderen); die mit PETA oder anderen Tierrechtlern kooperieren, nicht mehr unterstützt, finanziert oder denen Spenden zugeleitet werden sollten. Geschweige denn, dass dort Gliederungen des DAFV MItglied sein können.

Dann werden sich der AGSB sowie der DAFV und die ihn tragenden Landes- und Spezialverbände offiziell und öffentlich bei allen Anglern entschuldigen, dass sie dies nicht früher gemerkt und gehandelt haben.

Sie werden versprechen, zukünftig mit keiner Gliederung des DAFV Mitgliedschaften einzugehen bei Organisationen, die klar gegen die Interessen der Angler arbeiten wie Nabu, BUND, Peta oder andere Natur- und Tierschutz/Tierrechtsverbände.

Sondern die Interessen der Angler gegen diese spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie, Politik, Medien und Justiz tatkräftig zu verteidigen.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Neues berauschendes Liquid in deiner Ego C ?


----------



## Honeyball (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Ich hatte Dir doch gesagt, diese Designerdrogen sind nichts für Dich, Thomas #d#d#d
Du träumst dann wirres Zeug und schreibst das auch noch auf|bigeyes


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Was hat der Thomas da geraucht und eingeworfen??? Solch Halluzinationen sind sehr gefährlich, wenn das die "Mafia" aufgreift.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Was unsere ach so tollen Verbände alles so verzapfen ist eine ganz ganz traurige Sache. In Sachen Angeln bin ich da nicht ganz so im Thema. Als Jäger in NRW verfolge ich mehr die Diskussionen zwischen unserem Landesjagdverband und unserem grünen Umweltminister Remmel. 
Da wird seitens des LJV auch nur gekuschelt, und Remmel zieht schon längst die Fäden für eine weitreichende Einschränkung der Jagdausübung. Ich könnte mich da fürchterlich aufregen, habe den LJV auch bereits angeschrieben. Nach wochenlanger Ignoranz kam dann jeweils auf eine erneute Mail auch mal eine Mail zurück. Nur mit hohlem Bla bla... Denke, ich werde aus dem Verband austreten. Mir ist bewusst, dass wir "Randgruppen" (Angler und Jäger) eine Lobby brauchen. Aber leider ist der LJV NRW für mich keine Lobby mehr. Mit dem Anglerverband scheint mehr als ähnlich zu sein...

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Fr33 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Austreten ist ja immer so ne Sache..... ich weiss es wurde schon x mal durchgekaut - aber wenn dann muss schon ein ganzer LV austreten...


Gab es nicht schon Fälle wo einzelne Vereine aus ihrem LV und damit auch gleichzeitg aus dem DAV/ VDSF und jetzt eben DAFV ausgetreten sind und letztenlich dank LV Gewässerpools oder sogar LV Pachten ohne Gewässer da standen?`


Ein Angelverein ohne eigene Gewässer ist dem Tode geweiht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



> Ein Angelverein ohne eigene Gewässer ist dem Tode geweiht!


ein Angelverein in diesem DAFV aber auch...


----------



## Pennywise (2. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Nicht austreten - Gelder zurück halten und bis zur Klärung auf ein Treuhand Konto legen ... 

Das dürfte die Landesverbände eher zum Umdenken bewegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Ob das  was bringt, wird man ja bald sehen. 
Da die ersten Landesverbände das ja machen und dem Bundesverband keine Kohle mehr geben, sondern das auf Sperrkonten legen - wegen Wettangeln/Gemeinnützigkeit. Aber auch das machen ja nur 1 oder 2 von 42 LV - die anderen nicken weiterhin alles brav ab.

Wenn, wie in einem solchen Fall wie hier, Landesverbände Mitglied beim Nabu sind - einer klar anglerfeindlichen Organisation - die Angler von Gewässern weghaben will, Gewässer wegkauft und pachtet etc., also KLAR und EINDEUTIG den eigentlich eigenen Interessen der Angelvereine und Verbände zuwiderhandelt, wäre dies schon eine gute Möglichkeit, diesen mal zu zeigen, dass nicht alle organisierten Angelfischer nur abnickende Schafe sind..

Die selbst in Kauf nehmen, dass ihre Vereine/Verbände in anglerfeindlichen Organisationen Mitglied sind und dadurch nun sogar zusammen mit Peta gegen Jäger Propaganda betreiben.

*Gute Idee, danke dafür...*

Ich glaube aber, dass die organisierten Angelfischer wie bisher weiter brav alles abnicken werden, selbst wenn irgendwann die Mitgliedschaft von Anglerverbänden bei Peta direkt kommen würde...

*Um das nochmal klar zu machen
Gegen Kooperationen mit  Nabu oder BUND  in passenden Einzelfällen vor Ort ist nichts einzuwenden.*

*Eine Mitgliedschaft von Angelvereinen/Verbänden beim Nabu oder BUND* als klar anglerfeindlichen Organisationen und damit Unterstützung und Finanzierung deren anglerfeindlichen Handelns und deren allgemeiner Ausrichtung fürs aussperren der Menschen aus der Natur - oder nun gar einer Kooperation mit Peta:
*GEHT GAR NICHT!!*


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob das was bringt, wird man ja bald sehen.
> Da die ersten Landesverbände das ja machen und dem Bundesverband keine Kohle mehr geben, sondern das auf Sperrkonten legen -


 
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob es für sie förderlich ist, denn im Zweifel entziehen Sie sich damit ihre Stimmenberechtigung bei Versammlungen des DAFV.

Damit hätten Sie im Zweifel keine Mitgestaltungsmöglichkeiten bei Abstimmungen mehr und müssten die Ansichten der anderen, die bezahlt haben, akzeptieren. Ob das wirklich hilft, es ihnen bewusst ist und sie das wollen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Zumindest ein Verband hat sich diesbezüglich juristisch gut vorher beraten lassen und wird  wissen, was er da macht. Sie schützen sich damit vor allem vor den Folgen für ihren   LV, sollte der BV seine Gemeinnützigkeit verlieren. Und ist eine gute Vorbereitung auf den Austritt..

Und abnicken was vorgesetzt wird, ist doch eh verbreitet - wayne jucken da Stimmrechte..
*Ist hier aber auch nicht das Thema*, war nur als Beispiel, dass sowas bereits gemacht wird.

Man kann als braver, abnickender organisierter Angelfischer über seine Vereine und Verbände natürlich auch weiter ohne Gegenwehr bei Anglerfeinden wie Nabu oder BUND oder nachfolgend auch gleich bei Peta eintreten und deren anglerfeindliche Propaganda und Aktivitäten ohne Gegenwehr mitfinanzieren...


----------



## Werner1 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Hallo,

 ich habe vorgestern den BUND NRW angemailt und bezüglich einer Zusammenarbeit mit PETA angesprochen. Ich hatte ja keinen Hinweis darauf gefunden, das dies auch so ist. 

 Ich habe nun Antwort bekommen. Darin steht das es eine Resolution des BUND NRW gibt die von einer wachsenden Zahl anderer Verbände unterzeichnet wird. Eine weitere Kooperation mit den unterzeichnenden Verbänden gibt es laut der Mail nicht.

 Ich bin jetzt etwas enttäuscht über den Bericht in der Welt. Der Kommentar erscheint mir aus dieser Sicht (wenn sie denn korrekt ist) reisserisch und einseitig. 


 Gruß
 Werner


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe vorgestern den BUND NRW angemailt und bezüglich einer Zusammenarbeit mit PETA angesprochen. Ich hatte ja keinen Hinweis darauf gefunden, das dies auch so ist.
> 
> ...



Naja, im Bericht auf der BUND Seite steht was mit Kooperation. Dann wird auch noch dick mit dem PETA Banner "Werbung" gemacht.

Also...ICH würde die Peta in solch einem Fall gar nicht auf der Homepage erwähnen und auch deren Banner nicht abbilden.

Die NABU NRW äussert sich aber nicht mal dazu.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dorschgreifer......mal ehrlich.
> Was nützt einem die Stimmberechtigung beim DAFV wenn diese eh nichts tun?
> Fischereirecht ist Landesrecht.
> Das bisschen Wasserkraft ist im grossen und ganzen auch Landesrecht.


 
Kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung dürber sein.




> Und wenn weitere LV austreten...sorry...geht der Einfluss des DAFV in den Minusbereich. (Bei Null ist er ja bereits)
> 
> Lass mal zwei grössere LV austreten, dann können die nicht mal mehr ihre Angestellten bezahlen.


 
So wie Niedersachsen?

Ich verstehe aber das Problem nun nicht. Da sind sich bei einer Gestzesänderung mal zufällig 6 Verbände, sind ja nicht nur 3, einig und schon wird da eine Verbindung zum Angelverband NRW (nur weil die Mitglied im NABU sind) und dann zum DAFV gezogen... Coole Kette.

Wenn da jetzt noch irgend eine Partei die gleiche Meinung hat, dann sollten alle Angler diese am Besten auch nicht wählen, wäre ja gegen die Interessen der Angler und wenn die Gesetzesänderung dann noch durch Mehrheiten der Bundespolitik abgesegnet wird, dann sollten alle Angler das Land verlassen oder wie?

Immerhin geht die Initiative doch vom Koaliationsvertrag aus, also der Politik:

http://www.bund-nrw.de/kampagne_jagdreform_jetzt/




> Im Koalitionsvertrag der Regierungsparteien (2012-2017) wird ein „Paradigmenwechsel zur Nachhaltigkeit“ bei der Jagd angekündigt. Zukünftig soll das Jagdrecht an ökologischen Prinzipien und dem Tierschutz ausgerichtet werden (Ökologisches Jagdgesetz).


 
Ich finde das alles sehr weit hergeholt und künstlich aufgepuscht.


----------



## Knispel (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn, wie in einem solchen Fall wie hier, Landesverbände Mitglied beim Nabu sind - *einer klar anglerfeindlichen Organisation* - die Angler von Gewässern weghaben will, Gewässer wegkauft und pachtet etc.,



Einspruch - ich komme mit den Gewässerwarten der hiesigen Angelvereine wunderbar aus, wir respektiren uns und begegnen uns auf Augenhöhe. Unsere NABU - Gruppe will keine Angler vom Gewässer weghaben ( ich angle ja selber und das wissen und respektieren meine "NABU-Freunde") bzw. kaufen oder pachten denen auch keine Gewässer weg, im Gegenteil - wir unterstützen uns gegenseitig.


----------



## Sharpo (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung dürber sein.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Angelverband LFV NRW ist nicht in der NABU.

Aber ja, die Diskussion über den Angelverband IN NRW ist etwa aufgebauscht.
Wobei dieser Verein schon recht lange in der NABU ist.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Der Angelverband LFV NRW ist nicht in der NABU.


 
Ich meine diesen AGSB.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Eine Mitgliedschaft von Angelvereinen/Verbänden beim Nabu oder BUND* als klar anglerfeindlichen Organisationen und damit Unterstützung und Finanzierung deren anglerfeindlichen Handelns und deren allgemeiner Ausrichtung fürs aussperren der Menschen aus der Natur - oder nun gar einer Kooperation mit Peta:
> *GEHT GAR NICHT!!*


 
NABU und BUND pauschal als anglerfeindlich hinzustellen ist falsch. Diese Naturschutzverbände verfolgen aber natürlich mit ihren Ziel ökologischer Bewirtschaftung der Natur andere Ziele als ein Anglerverband.

Werden Gewässer (analog zu Jagdgebieten) entsprechend den Zielen der Naturschutzverbände bewirtschaftet, so wird dies immer auf extensive Nutzung der Natur hinauslaufen. Extensive Nutzung bedeutet weniger Ertrag (sprich weniger Fisch) und weniger Entnahme. Das wiederum bedeutet eine Senkung der pro Gewässereinheit auszugebenden Erlaubnisscheine.

Die Ziele von NABU und BUND stehen somit dem Angeln als Freizeitgestaltung für die breite Masse entgegen, wenn es um die Fischentnahme in natürlichen Gewässern geht. C&R ist eigentlich sogar im Sinne der Naturschutzverbände und wird dort in der Breite unterstützt (natürlich ohne Exzesse bei Futterkampagnen etc.).

Auch die teilweise Sperrung von Gewässerufern zwecks Vogelschutz etc. ist nicht per se anglerfeindlich. Wichtig ist der Kompromisswille.

Übrigens:
In NRW wurde das Ziel der ökologischen Naturnutzung in den Koalitionsvertrag aufgenommen und genau so wird das jetzt halt umgesetzt. Der Koalitionsvertrag wurde meines Wissens nach nicht vom NABU geschrieben.


----------



## gründler (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

http://www.nabu-rinteln.de/aktionen...auenlandschaft5&lv4=biotope/auenlandschaft5_1


Bitte genau lesen.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Gründler, da kannst Du noch so viele Argumente und Beispiele bringen - verblendete DAFV-Verbandler werden immer eher noch bei Peta eintreten, bevor sie etwas mal konkret für Angler tun...

Die freuen sich über Kooperationen mit BUND, Nabu etc. und darüber, wenn diese aktiv Gewässer pachten und kaufen, um so Angler auszusperren zu können.

Dein Link ist dazu eines von vielen, sehr deutlichen, Beispielen.

Statt sich als DAFV darauf zu berufen, was explizit im Naturschutzgesetz, §1 steht:
Naturschutz zur Nutzung  und zur Erholung .....

Man muss wohl "weitblickender" DAFVler sein, wenn man das aussperren der eigenen Klientel mit betreibt und unterstützt und finanziert, nur um bei der spendensammelnden Natur- und Tierschutz- und Tierrechtsindustrie Punkte zu machen.

Aber so wollen es die organisierten Angelfischer eben ............


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Werner1 schrieb:


> Ich habe nun Antwort bekommen. Darin steht das es eine Resolution des BUND NRW gibt die von einer wachsenden Zahl anderer Verbände unterzeichnet wird. Eine weitere Kooperation mit den unterzeichnenden Verbänden gibt es laut der Mail nicht.



Ist diese angebl.einmalige Kooperation dadurch weniger schmutzig ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Was ist dann, wenn Neonazi-  oder Altkommunistenparteien das auch unterschrieben wollen, weil sie das in diesem Fall auch so wollen wie der Nabu, BUND oder PETA?

das ist doch sowohl Hurerei wie Heuchelei in meinen Augen.......

Und es war schon immer mehr als dumm, sich mit seinen Feinden ins Bett zu legen und sich nachher zu wundern, wenn die Börse weg war.................

Verbandler, ich könnt nur noch k............................................


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Mehrheitsbeschaffungsprostituion
mit sehr hoher Brechreizkomponente.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



ruhrfischerpg schrieb:


> mehrheitsbeschaffungsprostituion
> mit sehr hoher brechreizkomponente.


#6#6#6


----------



## gründler (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Thomas deren Leitspruch....Jeder tropfen höhlt ....

Ob das unsere in Ämter stehenden auch so sehen..k.a ???

Aber mit eins haben hier manche recht,wir müssen genauso zurück schiessen wie die = Mit eigenen Waffen und so....




Guckt euch mal das Video an,kam gestern abend im TV und hört zu was er so sagt.

http://www.mdr.de/exakt/tierrechtler100.html


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



gründler schrieb:


> Aber mit eins haben hier manche recht,wir müssen genauso zurück schiessen wie die = Mit eigenen Waffen und so....



BV hatte sich doch in der Vergangenheit dahingehend geäussert,das man solche wirren Gruppierungen am besten ignoriert.

...da hast du deine"Waffenbrüder"

Dürfte der einzige "Hund"sein,der sich bei Ungezieferbefall nicht kratzt:banghead:


----------



## Knispel (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> BV hatte sich doch in der Vergangenheit dahingehend geäussert,das man solche wirren Gruppierungen am besten ignoririert
> :



Toll - der DAFV mit seinem "Ableger" - dem DSAV ist also der einzige "nicht wirre" ?


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Die sind alles..ausser normal im denken.

Eine Narrenkappe im neuen Logo, wäre dem Verein näher gekommen.


----------



## Blauzahn (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Noch ein Beispiel

http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/themen/reportage/video206678_zc-78c52757_zs-846277cd.html

zwischen Minute 15 und 18 wirds interessant, 
so funktioniert Vogelschutz #q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Ich will dazu nix weiter schreiben (von wegen Natur sich selber überlassen, alles wird abgeknallt, nur um Vögel zu schützen, obwohl Räuber NICHT von Menschen da eingeschleppt wurden), es zeigt aber die Heuchelei dieser Schützer bestens - von daher passt der DAFV ja bestens zu denen.......

Wie gesagt, sollen die vom DAFV doch gleich mit Nabu, BUND und Peta ins Bett steigen, wird scho, passt scho, ist die gleiche Heuchelei wie bei den Schützern, alles zusammen in einen Topp (und hier den fehelnden Smilie dazu denken....)


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Noch ein Beispiel
> 
> http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/themen/reportage/video206678_zc-78c52757_zs-846277cd.html
> 
> ...



Und wo ist jetzt das Problem? Absolut vorbildlich, was dort gemacht wird. So funktioniert Naturschutz durch Jäger. Das sollten sich die Tierschutz-Typen mal anschauen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will dazu nix weiter schreiben (von wegen Natur sich selber überlassen, alles wird abgeknallt, nur um Vögel zu schützen, obwohl Räuber NICHT von Menschen da eingeschleppt wurden), es zeigt aber die Heuchelei dieser Schützer bestens - von daher passt der DAFV ja bestens zu denen.......



Naturschutz ist eben nicht immer, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen. Deshalb sind die Jäger ein ganz wichtiges Glied in der Naturschutzkette.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Solange die Schützer die Jäger sich willfährig machen können - ansonsten sind die bei denen wie wie der Angler der Buhmann...
*
DARUM GEHTS HIER ABER NICHT!!!*

Sondern darum, dass diese spendensammelnde Schüzerindustrie  jetzt noch mit ausgesuchten Angel- und Jagdgegnern wie PETA gemeinsame Sache macht bzw. sich nicht klar von denen distanzieren, sondern die sogar noch promoten.

Und "Angler"verbände bei denen Mitglied sind und man dazu kein Wort der Kritik vom DAFV oder den ihn tragenden Landesverbänden an dieser schändlichen Zusammenarbeit mit spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern und klaren Anglerfeinden hört!

Oder dass klar aufgefordert wird, dass Gliederungen des DAFV sich nicht Gruppierungen anschliessen dürfen, in denen Peta geduldet oder sogar mit denen zusammen gearbeitet wird..

Wahrscheinlich haben zu viele Funktionäre und Delegierte des VDSF/DAFV durch die jahrzehntlange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche im VDSF (=DAFV) vergessen, für wen sie eigentlich da sein sollten.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



gründler schrieb:


> Guckt euch mal das Video an,kam gestern abend im TV und hört zu was er so sagt.
> 
> http://www.mdr.de/exakt/tierrechtler100.html



Dieser militante Veganermolch von den "Tierbefreiern", der hier öffentlich Straftaten billigt, ist also Dozent an der Uni!|bigeyes
Denen werd ich mal 'ne Mail schicken, mal schauen, was die davon halten, ist ja unglaublich...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Dieser militante Veganermolch von den "Tierbefreiern", der hier öffentlich Straftaten billigt, ist also Dozent an der Uni!|bigeyes
> Denen werd ich mal 'ne Mail schicken, mal schauen, was die davon halten, ist ja unglaublich...



Meines Wissens nach sind mehrere Professoren dieser Uni aktive Mitglieder bei PETA. Habe vor einigen Wochen zufällig mit Leuten, die an dieser Uni studieren, geangelt und von denen die Zahl drei gehört. Der Herr Dozent geht wohl ganz offensiv mit seiner Tierschützer-Verteidigung um und erzählt das jedem, der es wissen will, auch an der Uni. Scheint ihm nicht zu schaden. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Ja und?
Was hat das mit dem Thema hier zu tun?

Wer noch nicht begriffen hat, dass Tierrechtler ausgemachte Anglerfeinde sind, ist entweder dumm, beim DAFV oder beides..

Das Thema hier ist mangelnde Konsequenz des DAFV und der ihn tragenden Landesverbände aus der Kenntnis dieser Fakten.

Dass die weiterhin Verbände und Gruppierungen unterstützen, finanzieren und da Mitglied sind, welche diese Tierrechtler gerade versuchen salonfähig machen und mit denen zusammen arbeiten.

Statt klar Stellung zu beziehen, das zu kritisieren und klare Regeln auszugeben, dass man nichts unterstützt und finanziert oder gar noch Mitglied ist, wo Tierrechtler auch nur ansatzweise involviert sind.


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Zu den Dozenten schreibe ich jetzt nix. Würde fürs Board deutlich zu krass ausfallen. Also lass ich das lieber. Abgesehen davon wär das dann wohl doch zu OT (ups, Thomas war schneller).


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Und du denkst, daß hätten wir noch nicht mitbekommen?


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Statt klar Stellung zu beziehen, das zu kritisieren und klare Regeln auszugeben, dass man nichts unterstützt und finanziert oder gar noch Mitglied ist, wo Tierrechtler auch nur ansatzweise involviert sind.



Diese Kette muss man aber dann weiter zu Ende denken:

 Frau Präsidentin möchte Naturschutzverband sein. Naturschutzverbände arbeiten zusammen. Es gibt Naturschutzverbände, die eine Nähe zu den Tierschützern suchen.

 Scheixxe aber auch !!! :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> . Es gibt Naturschutzverbände, die eine Nähe zu den Tierschützern suchen.




Auch Du wirst vielleicht mal den Unterschied zwischen Tierschützern und Tierrechtlern begreifen.

Denn darum geht  es hier:
Um Tierrechtler auf Grundlage des Speziesismus (so sieht sich Peta ja selber. Siehe dazu: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Speziesismus).

Und darum, dass diese spendensammelnde Schüzerindustrie jetzt noch mit ausgesuchten Angel- und Jagdgegnern wie PETA gemeinsame Sache macht bzw. sich nicht klar von denen distanzieren, sondern die sogar noch promoten.

Und "Angler"verbände bei denen Mitglied sind und man dazu kein Wort der Kritik vom DAFV oder den ihn tragenden Landesverbänden an dieser schändlichen Zusammenarbeit mit spendensammelnden Tierrechtssektierern und klaren Anglerfeinden hört!

Oder dass klar aufgefordert wird, dass Gliederungen des DAFV sich nicht Gruppierungen anschliessen dürfen, in denen Peta geduldet oder sogar mit denen zusammen gearbeitet wird..

Wahrscheinlich haben zu viele Funktionäre und Delegierte des VDSF/DAFV durch die jahrzehntlange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche im VDSF (=DAFV) vergessen, für wen sie eigentlich da sein sollten.

Wer noch nicht begriffen hat, dass Tierrechtler ausgemachte Anglerfeinde sind, ist entweder dumm, beim DAFV oder beides..

Das Thema hier ist mangelnde Konsequenz des DAFV und der ihn tragenden Landesverbände aus der Kenntnis dieser Fakten.

Dass die weiterhin Verbände und Gruppierungen unterstützen, finanzieren und da Mitglied sind, welche diese Tierrechtler gerade versuchen salonfähig machen und mit denen zusammen arbeiten.

Statt klar Stellung zu beziehen, das zu kritisieren und klare Regeln auszugeben, dass man nichts unterstützt und finanziert oder gar noch Mitglied ist, wo Tierrechtler auch nur ansatzweise involviert sind.


----------



## Brotfisch (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Unschön. Es handelt sich aber wohl um eine aktuelle Entwicklung. Wenn ein kleiner DAFV-LV Mitglied in einem NABU-LV ist, so halte ich das per se nicht für tragisch. Wenn aber dieser NABU-LV eine Zusammenarbeit mit PETUS für richtig hält, dann lohnt es sich wohl, dort einmal genauer reinzuleuchten.

Wenn der DAFV meint, PETUS durch Schweigen töten zu können, dann ist das eine Einstellung, die man teilen kann oder auch nicht. Wenn aber regionale Gliederungen des DAFV mit PETUS (mittelbar) verbandelt werden, kann man zumindest erwarten, dass sich der DAFV dazu verhält. Öffentliche Kritik am eigenen LV ist da nicht das Mittel der Wahl (zumal der das vielleicht noch nicht einmal richtig mitbekommen hat). Hier kann, wenn es sich um einen Einzelfall handelt, bilateral über Lösungsmöglichkeiten gesprochen werden. Droht aber Schlimmeres, etwa eine PETUS-Zusammenarbeit mit NABU auf Bundesebene, dann sollte der DAFV nicht zu lange zögern, eine klarstellende Beschlusslage herzustellen, ob derartiges mit den eigenen Prinzipien vereinbar ist oder nicht. Andernfalls droht ein weiterer Vertrauensverlust unter der Anglerschaft.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



> Andernfalls droht ein weiterer Vertrauensverlust unter der Anglerschaft.


Unter Anglern hat dieser DAFV eh kein Vertrauen, höchstens bei noch ein paar organisierten Angelfischern, die es immer noch nicht begreifen......

Und doch:
Gerade weil es eine aktuelle Entwicklung ist, MUSS ein Bundesverband da klar Stellung beziehen, und nicht wieder warten bis alles zu spät ist.

Und der Landesverbände müsste ebenso handeln und das auch öffentlich machen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Vielleicht täuschen wir uns ja alle??*
> 
> Der DAFV wird sich mit dem AGSB in Verbindung setzen und ihm klarmachen, dass eine Mitgliedschaft in Organisationen, die mit PETA kooperieren - die ja ständig neue Hetzschriften gegen Angler publizieren und darüber hinaus Angler und Angelvereine anzeigen - in einem Verband organisierter Angelfischer nicht möglich ist.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Das Zitat unterschreibe ich.

 Und vielleicht überdenkt der Bundesverband doch noch einmal seine Haltung zu PETA.
 Sie wäre ja noch nachzuvollziehen, wenn die gesellschaftliche Breitenwirkung dieser Spendensammelorganisation gering und ihre Mchenschaften und Praktiken allgemein bekannt sind. Aber bei beiden Aspekten ist das Gegenteil der Fall. Hier tut Aufklärung not. Ein Anglerverband, der meint, dass das allein Aufgabe der Verbraucherschutzzentralen ist, muss sich fragen lassen, ob er gewillt ist, sich dafür einzusetzen, das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbessern. So sieht es eher danach aus, als sei dem DAFV das Ansehen der Anglerschaft in der Gesellschaft ziemlich egal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ein Anglerverband, der meint, dass das allein Aufgabe der Verbraucherschutzzentralen ist, muss sich fragen lassen, ob er gewillt ist, sich dafür einzusetzen, das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit zu verbessern. So sieht es eher danach aus, als sei dem DAFV das Ansehen der Anglerschaft in der Gesellschaft ziemlich egal.


Auch wenn der DAFV kein Anglerverband, sondern nur der Verband der organisierten Angelfischer ist, stimmt der Rest der Ausführung..


----------



## gründler (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

Der Jagdverband hat sich zu diesem ganzen "Bündnis" schon kritisch geäussert.



Mal gucken wann was von unseren Vertretern kommt.


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: "Nabu, BUND und Peta – ein verlogenes Bündnis"*

und weiterträumen....


----------

